# Cards exchange 2011



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I will be the first to start 

I am willing to take at least 25 cards from all around the world so Pm me with your info and I will get back at you 
PS: I am in Canada !

Frenchy


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Frenchy, thanks for coordinating the card exchange again! I always enjoy being a part of it!

I'm in! If anyone wants to exchange with me (outside the USA is OK, too!), please PM your info. I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in. PM me. I will send anywhere.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in again!! I loved getting the cards last year and displaying them!! 

I will take 25 from all around the world! Muahhahahahahahaa!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so in! I love this!! I am willing to send cards any where!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in... I've never done the card exchange but, I got a few cards last year and just LOVED them! Soooooooooooo........ Count me in. I will mail anywhere.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I am definitely in - I never get Halloween cards from others and this is a good way to remedy that!! I will take up to 30 cards from around the world! Just PM me your info. I LOVE making Halloween cards!! =)


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Great ! its a good start . Kymmm and Andikay the fun is doing them or buying them but everyday one or two cards arrive in the mail that is fun too trust me .
Enjoy everybody !

Frenchy


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hey me and nowhining and silver lady are looking forward for this!!!!! forward us a pm and we will get back with you after these monster attacks are done heheheheh


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in. PM me if you want my info. I can send anywhere.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so in pm me your info. I can ship anywhere. This is always a ton of fun.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Im in and I will take 25 cards from anywhere ! Please pm me I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve cards!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I can do 30 from anywhere, PM me your info. Did this last year and it was a BLAST. At the end I had a huge stack of cards.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been waiting for this to start! I had so much fun with this last year! I can do up to 25 and I'm happy to ship wherever


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in  Will ship anywhere. As with everyone else, PM me your info.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm in...take as many as i can get and promise they will get out this year!!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

oh also willing to send anywhere


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got in on this at the tail end last year and had a great time never so happy to get the mail. So we're in... We'll start with taking 25 from Anywhere.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Count me in! Really fun last year!

I'll do 30 from everywhere. 

Any more than that & I run out of room on my kitchen cabinet doors!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Count me in! Will ship anywhere. Will go up to 30.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

bumping this thread. PM me already thinking of ideas for cards. Love to send them and get them. I love them more then Christmas Cards!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

This sounds like it's going to be real fun. Plus this will be the first time I ever got a Halloween card from anyone.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey its NOWHINING!!! I am not sure whats my limit is. JUST PM IF you want to exchange cards with me! Let me know and dont be shy !!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys if any of you would like to exchange cards with Silver Lady, please let me know. we have the same address anyway. come guys dont be shy! LOL!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I've never done this before. Do I reply to those who send me their address with mine?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

HauntedDiva said:


> I've never done this before. Do I reply to those who send me their address with mine?


 you can ask anyone who wanting to do this.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I popped into Michael's today and got some stuff for card making


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

HauntedDiva said:


> I've never done this before. Do I reply to those who send me their address with mine?


HauntedDiva, You can exchange with whomever you want. If you want to exchange with the people PMing you, send your address back to them. If you want to PM someone on this thread and ask if they want to exchange cards with you, that's fine too! 
Hopefully that helped a little.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm up for exchanging 20 cards with anyone anywhere.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I am in!!! PM me if you would like to exchange!! 

I am taking up to 30, so don't be shy, lets exchange!!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in!!! I can only mail cards in the US. I'll exchange with at least 25 people.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Just flew in from the Secret Reaper thread where a little mummy told me a card exchange was in the brewing. Had a fabulous time making cards last year. I can't wait to start. PM me if you want to exchange, and I will be PMing many of you. I will start at 30, and will mail anywhere, except TX. Ha Ha...just kidding Kat. *


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> *Just flew in from the Secret Reaper thread where a little mummy told me a card exchange was in the brewing. Had a fabulous time making cards last year. I can't wait to start. PM me if you want to exchange, and I will be PMing many of you. I will start at 30, and will mail anywhere, except TX. Ha Ha...just kidding Kat. *


Ha ha! I'm just far too broke for the postage. I'm planning a HALLOWEEN PARTY, oh yeah and a wedding.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like lots of fun, count me in!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


>


Love it!:


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok im in for as many as I can handle and to anywhere!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would really love to be apart of this!! Its such a cool concept and could really help me stay happy through all of october .. What is the first step i do to make this happen !??


----------



## NatalieE (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanna~ Would love love handmade and vintage.


----------



## SSHocusPocus (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes! its like christmas in October! Please PM me, I am open & willing to send receive from anywhere. Cant wait to see what awaits in my mailbox. PS KingCoop80 is my hubby, so of course we share the same addy.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Should we wait until it gets a little closer to Halloween to send them out? Or start sending now? lol


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


>


Tumblindice I actually busted out loud on this one!!! too funny


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I've never done this before but I'm in. Can't promise homemade for all but I'll try. I have to limit myself to 25 this first go around.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm in! Let's exchange cards! This has been so much fun in past years. Thanks so much, Frenchy, for taking this on again!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I can do 7 more exchanges. Already did 14....whew lol


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Tumblindice I actually busted out loud on this one!!! too funny


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bumpity bump


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My head hurts. I must have a 

*BUMP!*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hey JW.. did you get a lump
from that "Bump" ??


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

bumpity bump bump.......... bump bump


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i did this last year and it was a blast. just be prewarned, any addresses i have and get will get a card. just my way of sending some cheer. now let the party, i mean cards begin


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Been doing this since it started,I'm in again


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

Edit: Okay, no more for me!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

I am in! I will send! Hit me!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

As always, I love participating in this. In fact, yesterday I saw the picture I took of all the cards I got last year and got excited. Already have a good majority of the stuff I need to make cards so PM away


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

B~u~m~p =)


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I want in! Will take anyone from anywhere. Pm info. I loved doing vampire valentines. Can't wait!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

14 cards spoken for!!  I'm SO excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm up to 27 cards spoken for now..... I need to get back to work..... The great thing is now I have a good excuse to have a card making scrapbook day with my best friend.  Woohoo!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm gonna ask again  Do we start sending now or as it gets closer to Halloween?


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

MissMandy, I'll definitely be sending mine later - end of September/Start of October. I get mine custom designed each year, so I'll need more time!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm working on my reaper gift right now, but as soon as i finish it, i will start sending out. there is a deadline to have them sent out. so what is the deadline? anybody know?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> i'm working on my reaper gift right now, but as soon as i finish it, i will start sending out. there is a deadline to have them sent out. so what is the deadline? anybody know?



For the cards? frenchy just said to make sure they're sent out before Halloween, that way we can enjoy them before the season is over. For secret reaper, sign ups go till August 18th I believe. Then bethene will need some time to organize and match everyone up. I think the deadline to send the reaper gfts is September 18th....or a month after we're given our victim.

P.S. I wouldn't buy too much for your victim yet lol. You don't know who it's gonna be and if they'll like it.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Oooh, my list is growing! I better start gathering materials. The card exchanges are always so fun!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I will probably send mine out in the middle to end of September. I am now up to about 33 people....... sounds like a fun couple of days of card making actually in order to do them...... I can't wait!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm in as always. PM me if you'd like to exchange.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm at about 18, so I can still take another 12 or so. =)

I am going to start making them all tonight!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh goodness....September? Gotta wait for everything! LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

C'mon folks, get in on the action!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I always wait till at least the first of October to send mine. We only started this early because so many of us make our own cards and now we have more time. PLEASE let me get through Secret Santa gift exchange and Secret Reaper gift exchange first. 

I still have room for about 10 more.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have got 12 and can do a few more.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I can do a few more. PM me. Will send anywhere.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Send me your addy's!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

PM AWAY! Did this last year for the first time and had a blast! I got no limit and mail anywhere! YEAH WHOOOOO!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

19 cards spoken for.. I'm thinking I'll do 25 or 30..


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm up to 20 so far, so I can still take another 10-15 or so. PM me! 

I already have 10 cards made so far . . . it is going to be super hard not to send them now/soon!! They keep telling me "Send me! Send me!" hehe!

A few weeks ago, I had a 3 day cardmaking extravaganza with my mom and sis and I made ALL of my Christmas cards for this year, plus some extras. That means I can spend the time I would normally make those making fun Halloween cards and stuff! Woo Hoo!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I know what you mean, AndiKay. I'm dying to send too! lol
P.S. I've reached my limit


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 25 confirmed, and several I sent PM's out too, I really don't have any limits, but it does take time to make them all, probably won't start until I get the people their victims though, I think last year I made 40 of them, I tried to make them all different, but ended up redoing a few styles I liked , already got a few supplies for it, will need a bit more, but when ever there was a sale, I picked up a few things, knowing I love to make them, they aren't fancy at all, but they are fun to make!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm going to try to back mine this year. I've never made any before but have wanted to give it a try.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I got 32, I'll take 8 more come on down!


Its time like these one wishes one could be but a simple peasant.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Were my cards that bad last year?!?! I have been buying stuff all year for this. So, they'll be better. I Promise! I also got a cricut machine now!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I mail anywhere and got no limit on how many cards I'll send!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm up to 56 cards. i'm sending to everyone i have an address for. so some will get one even if it's a surprise. hearts, thanks for the request. you betcha i'll send you one. as soon as i finish my reaper gift, i'll be sending my cards out. to afford this i have to make them again, and that takes time. so due to the times to make and stamps to post, i'll be starting early and sending as i can afford the stamps. hope this puts smiles on many faces. i'm even going to send to the 2 chums that joined last year and never sent anyones back.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Hearts1003, I didn't make my cards last year. Just added my own touch to store bought cards. I don't have the patience to make cards at the moment. But I sure do love them all.


hallorenescene, I also have about 30 addresses already from last year alone, so I know what you mean there. I haven't "officially exchanged" addresses with some of those I exchanged with last year, so they may get a surprise card in the mail.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey I'd love to do the card exchange if anyone wants to exchange with me. Just pm I have no limit and can ship anywhere.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

hallorenescene you have a big heart!!! Yes making the cards is extremely time consuming. The stamps get exspensive when you're sending so many cards. I look forward to receiving your card again this year!
GiggleFairy you'll hear no complaints from me! I love all things HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> i'm up to 56 cards.


56??!!! WOW!! I don't think I have your address my dear..  Why don't ya shoot it my way??


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How did I miss this??? I'm in, and I'll mail anywhere. Excited!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

can take on some more


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

MHooch........ I was wondering where you were  Good to see you're going to do cards this year too.


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to join!! I love making cards! And receiving, of course! I have no limit and will send anywhere!

Fair warning: I tend to create a little on the cutesy side but if you let me know you want something darker I'll give it my best shot!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I made a couple cards today.. Whoever gets my cards remember.. I'm a novice at card making!! lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I too plan on sending to people I have addresses for, but I do have room for more, !


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Kymmm I'm sure your cards are fabulous just like you!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Still have room for a few more.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

At Mayhem Festival waiting for Disturbed to take the stage! I just can't stay away from Halloween Forum!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so excited! I bought some supplies today! Pm me if you want to exchange! Yay!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Gothikren said:


> Kymmm I'm sure your cards are fabulous just like you!


You are very sweet.. thanks! 

I don't have my list nearby but if anyone still has a card to exchange and I haven't already swapped addresses, send a PM my way!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in for the card exchange! I have no preference on country.

I think, for now, I'll limit myself to 20. Seeing as I started trying to read this thread days ago, and am only on pg. 3, I don't want to be overwhelmed.  I'll hopefully be caught up in a few days.

Ophelia


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Count me in guys. I'm in the uk but will send anywhere.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Hearts1003 said:


> At Mayhem Festival waiting for Disturbed to take the stage! I just can't stay away from Halloween Forum!


haha this is awesome


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

i can take some more, PM me guys! will send anywhere!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Yay!! Card exchange time! I've been waiting for this time to come! I'm in again this year. Located in Canada, but will send wherever and can take around 30!  PM me your info!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm up to 30 now. Still waiting to hear back from about 10 people. If I have missed pm anyone please pm me! If you want to that is. I have no limit and will send anywhere! I enjoy this too much!  He he heee. 

Does anyone know where there is some good Halloween clipart and what not? I am looking for evil eyes & an evil grin only. Like there really isn't a face. You just see the eyes and mouth. Does that make sense?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

tumblindice said:


>


you crack me up!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I sent you my addy. right Hearts1003? (senior moment(


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bethene I have it!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Still willing to take on some more card exchanges if anyone is interested. Taking names/info via PM but not sending till mid to late September. Let me know


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

We are in, I will send cards to anywhere !
Just shoot me a PM with your info & I'll do the same....no limit, we just enjoy the exchange !


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I am at 44 cards so far. I can take 6 more and then I think I might have to stop lol since I'm making my cards by hand. If you've already sent me a request then you're on my list even if you haven't necessarily sent your address to me yet (cough cough Gigglefairy) oh and I need your address too still please Ophelia  Thanks guys I love the card exchange.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will still add to my list. I signed up early and have to admit to being very busy or lazy or something. I have not been soliciting, just responding when someone PMs me. (blush) I think I got caught up last night with my responses. So, if you want another card, PM me. Mine will be bought or made on the puter, but a Halloweenie card that is not handmade is still better than none!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been dying to do something crafty... I'd be willing to send out 20 or so (in the US please).


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I have reached my limit.. it will take me a month and a half to get them all made.. Luckily we have time!!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I want in! But I'm in Australia so PM me if your interested as I don't want to guilt anyone requests lol
I can probably do 15-20 cards to anywhere


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Hi guys I'm in the uk. Can probably manage another 10 if anyone is interested. Cant wait


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I can still take a few more...even if you cant send but like to receive can send me your address as well...


and as i said before im willing to send out of the states..


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow 13 pages already. This thread must start earlier every year. 

I'm probably too late for the majority of the fun now, but i'm in again this year. I know those i've exchanged with will notice i didn't do it last year, i've moved house you see.

So if anyone i've exchanged with before or anyone new, from US, canada or UK, PM me and we'll swap addresses.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Up to 38 now! I am so stoked! Waiting to hear back from 7 more! Oh yeah! Already started working on cards. I better have with this many! WAHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

I would like to join in the card exchange ... will send cards anywhere. Sounds like a fun way to enhance the best holiday of the year!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have started my cards already, I might do mine half homemade and half store bought but I don't know for sure. I'll be sending mine out after Secret Reaper is done.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi: I'm not sure how to send a pm ... could you please enlighten me so I can send my info for the fabulous card exchange? Many thanks.

~Madam


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Hi got room for a few more if anyones interested.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I've responded to all of the messages I had. Sorry for the delay - between ISP issues and life kicking my butt, I'm lucky I know which way is up right now, lol. If there is anyone else who is still waiting on a response, please let me know.

Also, I haven't moved since last year. If I sent you a card last year and we haven't exchanged addresses this year, chances are you're getting a card anyway.  I'm just awesome like that.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I can take 2 more if anyone interested.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

MADAM said:


> Hi: I'm not sure how to send a pm ... could you please enlighten me so I can send my info for the fabulous card exchange? Many thanks.
> 
> ~Madam


All you have to do is click on the person's name and a menu will appear below their name. Click on private message and you're good to go


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Is anyone okay with a reciving a dvd video card? I thought I would try something diffren't this year plus it's something I could use for school. Not 100% sure If I'll be doing it this way but it's a thought.

If I'm alreaddy sending you a card, and you just want a regular one please pm.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

dont think I have u on my list rock but dvd sounds cool!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> Is anyone okay with a reciving a dvd video card? I thought I would try something diffren't this year plus it's something I could use for school. Not 100% sure If I'll be doing it this way but it's a thought.
> 
> If I'm alreaddy sending you a card, and you just want a regular one please pm.



Doesn't matter to me. I'm not picky.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

a dvd card sounds intriguing.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

hello all 
I reached my amount for this year 
Will start to check the store for material to try to do my own card this year . 

Thanks everyone 
Frenchy


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm a little slow this year. I'm In. Any and as many as I can. I love this. Thanks Frenchy. Over seas, US, outerspace it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rockplayson I'm ok with that. Sounds pretty neat actually!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Finally PM'ed everyone. Man what at list this year. I know many already have my address but I got a few cards back last year and I have had to move all my address to a new book. the old one is looking l ike I buried it and dug it up one too many times.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks to all who have braved the overseas postage cost and are exchanging with me! I'm still able to send a few more so if anyone else is interested, please PM me


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Skullie I have a book of addresses too for cards, but have noticed several people mentioned they have moved in different threads so I'm not sure who has and hasn't so I think this year I'm going to start a fresh list and just do those who are on this thread btw if you're interested in knowing so far there are almost 50 people on this tread wanting to exchange cards....... I'm keeping track for my list. I don't think I can get more than 50 made so I'm stopping at that (probably) I'm just a few away from the total so if you'd like a homemade card from me then by all means please send me a message. (Hidden bonus in my book of addresses I found extra forever stamps today I hadn't counted on so I now will only have to buy about half the stamps I thought I'd need Woohoo!!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Gothikren. I just revamped everthing and I have 80 People most unverified. I need to get going on this.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

wow this was on page three I had to dig for it. Skullie I too need to start on my cards. I am debating on sending some cards out from my book anyway those that I'm fairly sure haven't moved will probably get a card from me I'm thinking even tho they haven't signed up yet...... esp since I won't be buying as many stamps as I thought. (all depends on how many cards I get made ...... yikes I need to do that already )


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Hi from the UK

Pm me your details if u want


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to get going on my cards, but have so much right now with the secret reaper. I actually am going camping in Sept. plan on taking the supplies with me and make them at the picnic table while enjoying Lake Michigan, the dunes and the woods, maybe get more inspiration that way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

skullie, I hear ya about the address book, I have some in the book, plus pages with addys written on it jammed in there, need too get a new book, and organize it better!!!!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Bethene make sure you take something waterproof to keep your supplies in (or keep them in the car when not making them....... I know I'd hate to get all my supplies wet..... I'm betting you would too. Thnx again for all the work on the secret reaper stuff  You rawk btw.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am up to 43! I still have not heard back from: Nowhining, LilsheDevil, ShaoGhoul, NatalieE and SSHocusPocus. If you would like to exchange cards with me please PM me. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a heads up, nowhining is in the hospital. there is a thread started on it somewhere.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am late to the game & short on time. A little too much on my plate this year. Is anyone making handmade cards that would like to exchange? I think I need to limit to 10 handmade cards. 

Hope NOWHINING is okay!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

*card exchange*

I'm making home made cards and would like to exchange with you if you have not reached your quota yet. 







Halloween Princess said:


> I am late to the game & short on time. A little too much on my plate this year. Is anyone making handmade cards that would like to exchange? I think I need to limit to 10 handmade cards.
> 
> Hope NOWHINING is okay!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about NOWHINING! I do hope she is alright.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm doing it again this year as well. Lemme know if you want to exchange.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

btw since i know im hardly on here due to over worked, school, and monsters ...if you wanna exchange cards will be more then happy to send on yer way , send a pm and willl get back asap when i can excape the monsters muwhahahhah


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> a heads up, nowhining is in the hospital. there is a thread started on it somewhere.


yeah she is.. still in there... more of another reason we not been on here....


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> a heads up, nowhining is in the hospital. there is a thread started on it somewhere.


where is the thread?


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

spookyone said:


> where is the thread?


It's in the off-topic area...entitled NOWHINING


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, so I sent out a few card exchange requests and well... I kinda screwed up so if I send you a request twice, please be nice... LOL


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been experimenting with printmaking lately and would like to send a few (three) people some cards. PM me if you'd like to exchange.

I have never mailed a card to anywhere outside the US but would be glad to break that seal. A card in another language would be cool!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm up to 25 cards and can still take 5 or so more. =)

I hope to get some more cards made this week . . . I have 10 done so far and 8 more started. =)


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey all -- OMGDan pmed me and I totally forgot all about this. I'd love to get back in to the exchange. Let me know if anyone would love to swap as I really wanna make some special cards this year!


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm in... I'm in... I'm in!!! YAY!!! I've been making cards for a week now, and I CANT WAIT to send to anyone and everyone. I can start with 25 and I'm happy to send worldwide. I loved this last year! I couldnt wait to check the mail everyday. I love that its "that" time of year again.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Halloween card exchange*

I would love to exchange with some of you. This is an awesome idea. I live in Nevada, so just PM me please.  Also feel free to add me as a friend for next years swap.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Send a private message with your address and they'll send their address back!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Bought my materials to make cards. A new adventure I might say. I'm super excited. Can take more if anyone else is interested.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I would just like to remind people that you don't have to "hand make/craft" your Halloween cards. Please don't feel pressured that you have too! 

I love getting all the different variations of cards and LOVE them all!! Even the store bought ones!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloweencreature said:


> I would just like to remind people that you don't have to "hand make/craft" your Halloween cards. Please don't feel pressured that you have too!
> 
> I love getting all the different variations of cards and LOVE them all!! Even the store bought ones!!


me too. i love them all.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

can still take a few more


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

halloweencreature said:


> I would just like to remind people that you don't have to "hand make/craft" your Halloween cards. Please don't feel pressured that you have too!
> 
> I love getting all the different variations of cards and LOVE them all!! Even the store bought ones!!


Like Halloweencreature wrote ( very well said by the way !)no pressure ! Anything will do as long as it comes from you ,it's not a contest who is the best or the one who cost the most .The exchange and the fact that we make new friends that is the goal and just to get out of the same ol same email ,text message .... just get back to the basic of taking the time to sign a card and send it the old fashion way .
Hope all have fun with that this year too ! 

Frenchy


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

When is too early to send out? Im excited


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

HauntedDiva said:


> When is too early to send out? Im excited


Now. LOL. 

But it is entirely up to you. I think most people are waiting till at least early Oct. But some said they are sending earlier.

I am very anxious to start on my cards. Just finished my secret santa gift and still have to do the secret reaper gift exchange, so I will be very busy for the next month. I hope no one wants to use our dining room table for awhile. It is now the designated craft table. Hahaha.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll be sending mine out in early Oct. after the secret reaper exchange is over. I'm focusing on one thing at a time.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have 3 people on whom I am waiting for info. If I hear from all of them, then I will have my quota for now. I may be able to take more later if there are late comers. But don't want to bite off more than I can chew since I am making my cards again this year.

Thanks to everyone who asked to exchange with me, or accepted my request. This is always so much fun.


----------



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

If any of you colonials would like to exchange cards with a humble subject of the Queen in the UK (sort of east of New York, bit of water in the way, don't go too far or you'll be in France and that's pretty scary even for Halloween enthusiasts), I'd be very happy to reciprocate. Please drop me a PM and we can take it from there.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey - count me in! I'll send them anywhere, but it will probably be closer to the first part of October. I have to make a couple of costumes first.

Thanks!!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

I will participate keep them coming and I will keep sending! This should be really FUN, I will mail anywhere just PM me your info.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll probably send mine out same time as my secret reaper items. That way it wont be like last year when I decided to wait then they never got sent...  oops


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have to stop accepting addresses and get my tush in gear making cards!! Thanks to everyone who exchanged info with me!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Over 50 now! There are a few I haven't heard from. If you're at your limit that's ok just let me know. I understand.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I still have space on my list if anyone still wants to exchange.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Reached my limit a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully next year I can fit more in!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Have has such a great response from people wanting to exchange with me-- I appreciate the extra postage costs! In saying that, I'm able to send 4 more cards... or a few more if you ask very kindly hehe.... so PM me if you want to exchange.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

can take more


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, I'm in! I haven't done the card exchange before, I'm excited!

I think I can probably take about 15-20 cards or so. I would like to ship within the US and Canada. 

I'm so excited to receive cards! I can't wait to start making some!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Any newcomers pm me! I have no limit so bring it on! Halloween is my time!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Still have room for more so PM me your info and lets get these cards ready!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

When is everyone gonna start sending their cards out? I'm making mine now and didn't want to send them out too early and jump the gun.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was thinking the first week of October. Man, I can't wait!! 




obsessedjack said:


> When is everyone gonna start sending their cards out? I'm making mine now and didn't want to send them out too early and jump the gun.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I figure I will probably start sending mine out around the beginning of October, too


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

With stores already getting Halloween stuff in and the fact that I'm half done making my Halloween cards (no two are the same), I am finding it super hard not to send them out now! I'm thinking I will only be able to wait until mid September or so before I can't take it anymore and just have to send them out!! =D


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine will go out some time between Sept 15th and Oct 15th.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

AndiKay said:


> With stores already getting Halloween stuff in and the fact that I'm half done making my Halloween cards (no two are the same), I am finding it super hard not to send them out now! I'm thinking I will only be able to wait until mid September or so before I can't take it anymore and just have to send them out!! =D


Me too! I only have 3 more cards to make. I had the majority of them done in the first 2 days of the exchange! LOL


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

Totally hit my limit! I responded on first come first serve, if I didn't get back to you...I'm sorry! I wanna hand make them all this year, and only have enough time for ten. I'm really excited though. Me and my partner are moving in together, and hes away a lot on business, so it will give me something to do in the gaps...really lookin forward to it. He's already let me have free reign to decorate our apartment, so I'm excited for all these upcoming Halloween festivities  Card making, watching Nightmare Before Xmas and sippin some blood red wine  orrr....whiskey rocks


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have never done this before, so I am going to start small. I can send out 10 to anywhere. If I find that easy then maybe I can increase it later.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can still take a few more, too!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I am at my limit also. I plan on making a few cards today. I figure if I do a 5 or 6 every weekend, I can get the one's I committed to done on time.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I have all of my envelopes address, and half of them have stamps. I need to go get some more at the store. I have exchanged about 55 names so far, and I'm down to having to make I believe 12-18 cards. I haven't made more than 5 of any one card I've done and I'm enjoying myself. I am not sure I will hold out very far into Sept. to send my cards out...... maybe I'll be able to hang out longer though.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

We made five extra cards so if anyone else would like to exchange, PM me.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm at my limit too. Have started getting stuff together to make cards- am just hoping they are not too below everyones standard as my art skills are poor as are the halloween card resources here!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I would like to get in on this..anyone still have room please send me a message..I don't have anyone to send to lol so PM's about people who want cards and can still send them are welcomed : )


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok,Started making my Halloween Cards,This is my First time making them,so hope they will turn out good...I sure had fun shopping at Michaels..lol


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have reached my limit. I have already made some. I think mine will be a mix of homemade and store bought.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

rosella_au said:


> I'm at my limit too. Have started getting stuff together to make cards- am just hoping they are not too below everyones standard as my art skills are poor as are the halloween card resources here!!



rosella, don't worry about your card making skills. I don't even make mine! Yes, I'd love to, but corralling this ADHD of mine is a real struggle at times. I just add my own touch to store bought cards.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

last call for those who'd like to receive cards. I'm getting ready to start filling them out and want to try send them all at the same time.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

If you sent me a pm and I didn't get back to you yet sorry! My computer died and typing on my phone is slow lol. Im happy to exchange with those who sent me pms but I think that will be my max. Don't want to get in over my head muaahahahaa.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you did hear from me, but i dont have access to computer like i use to plus i am still recovering from being in the hospital. you got my addy right?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you guys can pm if you want to exchange. dont care where ya from. YOu will get as from me and my mother Silver Lady. just let me know and right now i am slowly recovering.....


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I have you Nowhining . Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am at my max. Nice to see you here Kareena.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

If anyone is still interested let me know I still have room, have to say i thought it was going to be easy handmaking these cards and its a bit hard, but having lots of fun none the less!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm waiting to make cards til I get my new cricut Halloween cartridge! I had made a few but I might just send those to fam around here cause you guys are WAY MORE IMPORTANT! You get me. You really get me. Gonna cry happy tears now.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hearts1003 said:


> I'm waiting to make cards til I get my new cricut Halloween cartridge! I had made a few but I might just send those to fam around here cause you guys are WAY MORE IMPORTANT! You get me. You really get me. Gonna cry happy tears now.


One single tear just rolled down my cheek.  

On another note I will not be making my cards from scratch this year but I chose some I think you'll all like very much. I'm just waiting a bit to send them out.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been hand crafting my cards and finished the last of the 17 I've agreed to exchange. It took awhile, but I've finally got the hang of it and am on a roll. So I can do more for anybody wanting to trade. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Katshead42 any card is great! It's the warm, happy, excited feeling we all get when we get a card from our fellow HF friends.  Only happy tears!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Im in but im not pm'ing anyone. pretty much if I have your address you are getting one, I hope I didnt lose anyone so after the people I have address's for are counted I have room for only Six more, that would make 21! Pm if you want to exchange even if you think I have your address pm anyway if you want to exchange cause this way if I dont ill get it* 

*Oh and mine are hand made just not by me*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*And if I may make a suggestion....please when putting your return address add your name and possible your forum name. I have all of these envelopes and am having a heck of a time figuring out whose address I already have since there is no name or some have name but no forum name. Just a thought*


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My new Halloween cricut cartridge will be here tomorrow! Card making here I come!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am having such a fun time making cards for everyone! I made myself a fancy spreadsheet with the user name, real name, and address and whether or not I have made/sent a card to each person I have agreed to exchange a card with. It's keeping me nice and organized


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Seelie8504, I just have names written in a skull face note book, and put tabs with letters so I know where people are, and thought I was organized, well, for me it is!  I won't start my cards yet, next week or the next, I make my own but am not a pro at it, but they will come with lots of love~


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i still have some cards left to exchange. Spooki Mama, ya get one from me anyway...


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone wanting a card,send you address! First time making them,Bed ridden as usual,so got time on my hands!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lilshedevil I'm sorry to hear that. I got your address!

Everyone, I will send my cards out the end of September. That way everyone starts getting them in October.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it up


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have made half of the cards I need to make.. Ugghhh!! I have decided that card making is NOT my forte. They look like 3rd graders made them. But, like Bethene said, they were made with lots of Halloween love!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sure they are better than you think they are. You are so creavtive.


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

I've got a few of mine made. They are quite simple, but each is unique. It's pretty relaxing and really gets me in the autumn spirit! It'll also be difficult to wait until the end of sept to send them out...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yikes, i haven't even started yet. i'm still working on my reaper gift. mine may be cheesy, but they are made with love


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have room for more if you don't mind bought cards!
PM me


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Kymmm said:


> I have made half of the cards I need to make.. Ugghhh!! I have decided that card making is NOT my forte. They look like 3rd graders made them. But, like Bethene said, they were made with lots of Halloween love!!


omg you think you are the only one mine should look like it too lololo maybe next year they will be better . there is a beginning somewhere ! 

i kind feel that strange addiction myself 

Frenchy


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished mine and sent them out so those on my card list should get them soon. 

Reading over the entries here, I can not help but wonder about the differences between a child's expectations and an adults. As adults we put so much pressure on ourselves. Why is it as an adult we expect achieve some unrealistic perfection? As a child creating a card was an joyful process, one where you could be as creative as your imagination allowed and we were proud to give them to those we loved without worrying if it were good enough. Personally I approached this project with the same kind of glee. I had fun making them, they express a heartfelt wish that you have a wonderful Halloween, there can't be anything better than that. My mom once told me there was no "wrong" in art, create as you feel and it is always going to come out right. So Happy Halloween everyone. I know I am going to enjoy every card I receive.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more, Ghouliet! The only Halloween card I get every year is from my mom. My husband doesn't even give me one  So I will fully enjoy and cherish every single card I get through this exchange!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I still have more cards I'm willing to exchange, just send me an IM with the info  I LOOOVE the card exchange and will post a picture later with them attached all around my desk like last year. Totally gets me in the holiday season when I walk anywhere upstairs and can see those cards. MMMM Halloween cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got over 20 cards and 30 some cards left. fyi I'm not that good with a cricut machine. I've only had it a little over a month. Please bare with me on these bad boys.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I mean cards I made. I really need to proof read.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Got my first Halloween Card in the mail today!! Thank you so much Ghouliet & Lil Ghouliet, I love it! I get a pic posted of it as soon as I can.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad our stuff is starting to arrive. :3 Lots of people should be getting things today, I hope!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Geezzz Louise!!
You guys are so early. I have 80 to make and All I have done is cutting out the pieces so far. I had better get my neighors in on this.

Maybe I should call in the whole town to help.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like a pre Halloween card making party. Too bad I'm not closer. LOL


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I’d love to participate in the Halloween card exchange. I’m from South Australia and I'm willing to send overseas to anyone else (my limit this year is 10 cards) who is willing to exchange cards internationally so PM me and let me know if you'd like to exchange  (Halloween cards aren’t really available here yet as far as I know, any I send will be homemade).

angelique_nm


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmmm...I was going to use my cricut halloween cart that I got last year to make my cards this year. But if everyone else is using the same cartridge I may just start from scratch. I know the odds are they won't all be the same, but my luck is bad. Don't think I will use mine after all. Anyone want to buy my cartridge?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

You could use it, and then cut some of the cutouts out to make it similar but a little more unique? Does that make ANY sense at all? I did that with my Sizzix and you can make some really cool stuff out of it that way. Like adding legs to a snake or cutting the legs off a spider or eyes or something. ?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I've made 22 cards!! No two are the same. Eight more to go! I actually think I'm going to get them all done in plenty of time for mailing!! YAY!!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Kymmm said:


> I've made 22 cards!! No two are the same. Eight more to go! I actually think I'm going to get them all done in plenty of time for mailing!! YAY!!


Kim, that's awesome! I have my supplies out and ready to go. I'm starting tomorrow! That's how I did it last year. Every card was different. I'm so excited to see how they all turn out this year


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

JustWhisper:1145169 said:


> Hmmmm...I was going to use my cricut halloween cart that I got last year to make my cards this year. But if everyone else is using the same cartridge I may just start from scratch. I know the odds are they won't all be the same, but my luck is bad. Don't think I will use mine after all. Anyone want to buy my cartridge?


My cricut cartridge is brand new this year. Just came out Aug. 18th or 19th. Ours would be different. Plits I'm new to this whole cricut thing so mine will look nothing like yours. I've made a mess of some.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm using stickers too! I'm not talented enough with the cricut alone yet.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine will be homemade not sure about all the details yet. No cricut machine over here.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Plits? Whats that?! I meant plus. I swear I got it in for myself.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I haven't been following this thread lately. But, from these last few messages it seems some are using their cricut halloween cartridge. OHH, Nooo, that was my plan too! What are the chances that we're all going to make the same or really similar card. And if we did, that would be pretty darn amazing!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is a pic of the card I got from Ghouliet & Lil Ghouliet.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Hmmmm...I was going to use my cricut halloween cart that I got last year to make my cards this year. But if everyone else is using the same cartridge I may just start from scratch. I know the odds are they won't all be the same, but my luck is bad. Don't think I will use mine after all. Anyone want to buy my cartridge?


Help out the non-crafty girl. What's a "cricut?"


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

skullie, 80 cards? you lucky girl, i only have 61. i started mine today. got 3 made and ran out of tape. well, will mail the 3 out, get tape, and begin again. 
spooky girl, i love the card gouliet and lil sent you! what a cute witch. you lucky girl


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Help out the non-crafty girl. What's a "cricut?"


Hey Red...Cricut is a machine in which you can insert a small cartridge with themes such as Halloween or birthday, etc. You then tell the machine which shapes you want and what size, insert a piece of paper or cardstock, and it will cut it out for you using a little tiny razor thingy. It is really cool. It also does fonts or words. Lots of other stuff too.

Well, I guess you guys are right. I can customize, which I usually do anyway. Last year I also made each of my cards different. Maybe I will do 3 or 4 different versions this year. Thanks for the encouragement. I think I am just tired. I have way too much on my plate right now. Sooooo...NO, you cant have my cartridge now. LOL.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

oooh, a cricut sounds nice. 

*On a note, I sent out some pm's today. I may have asked your addresses even if you are booked for the exchange. I had a list compiled from last year's halloween card exchange and the creepy christmas card exchange, but I have a new computer so I'm lacking addresses, but I'd like to still at least send cards.*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww that card is wonderful


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just got my card from Ghouliet and Lil' G!  I love it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got so excited when i saw spooky's card, i headed right to the post office. now i'm sad, nothing. miss mandy, you too! very cute as well. i got 3 mailed today. yipee! i would have mailed more but i need tape


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey all,
I'v changed my mind of the dvd cards so I'll be sending regular ones. I'm so busy with both jobs and school I don't think I'll have time to produce something cool. I plan on working on them thanksgiving brake so they will be ready for next year. So if you were looking forward to that sorry.  And I understand if you don't want to send a card in return.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, rockplayson, of course I will send you a card!  

I got a cool card from ghoulette and lil ghoulette, it has a haunted house on it, I just love it, what a great way to get the Halloween spirit flowing!!! thank you so much! having trouble with getting pics to post, so don"t know when it will get posted!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am glad everyone likes their cards. I had a lot of fun making them so if there is anyone else on this thread who would like to exchange cards, PM me.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I still have room on my list, so any late arrivals to this thread who want to exchange cards feel free to PM me. 

Got my cards mostly planned out on the computer, got the paper so good to go. Won't be sending out my cards till closer to Halloween.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dont complain. Last year I did 95....


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have 61 or 62 I'm doing. No complaints from me. 80?! SWEET! I've messaged everyone on here and there are only about five I'm not exchanging with. MESSAGE ME IF YOU'D LIKE TO EXCHANGE! I MAIL ANYWHERE AND GOT NO LIMITS! GOTTA SPREAD SOME HALLOWEEN LOVE!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

to all that are on my list i will be sending mine middle to end of september . 

Frenchy


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I confess, I know I have sent mine out wayyyy early but if I kept them I would look for a "safe place" to put them so they would not get dirty or put in a place where my cat would sleep on them or chew them up. Once I put them in that safe place I would forget where I put them and then they might not be found until after Christmas. lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Talk about cats getting into things. My fur ball may have eaten a dime this evening. So my husband has been following her around the house with his metal detector


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Talk about cats getting into things. My fur ball may have eaten a dime this evening. So my husband has been following her around the house with his metal detector


LMAO. What a tightwad. I wouldn't follow my cat for less than a quarter. LOL. (jk)

Ghouliet, my cat likes to chew up paper too. I have to be careful what I leave lying around.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> LMAO. What a tightwad. I wouldn't follow my cat for less than a quarter. LOL. (jk)
> 
> Ghouliet, my cat likes to chew up paper too. I have to be careful what I leave lying around.


LMFAO! Omg that made me laugh so hard. He just wanted to see if she actually swallowed it lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, even if you use the same cartridges, they will all have different Halloween screen names. To me a HF card is exciting even if it is the same!!!!

I still have room for some. Mine will either be bought cards or some from my color printers. Not crafty here!!! LOL

They will be filled with Halloween cheer!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can take more. No limit. And will ship anywhere! Love spreading the Halloween fun!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

got done with my reaper gift, so now i can concentrate on my cards. 95 cards? you lucky stiff! i only have 62. i just got done making 8 more. once i get them mailed tomorrow, that will be 16 cards sent. i'm mailing mine as i go along, can afford the stamps that way. a fast lump mailing would be stiff all at once on the pocket book. 
and, sounds like there are some naughty kitties afoot. that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Help me out. I swear somebody on here only wanted to exchange handmade cards. I don't know who it was, and I have a mix of cards and want to make sure they get a hand made one. But, I can't find the darn page it was on....


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Ghouliet and Lil G, thanks for the card. I love that it is two sided. How fun. 95 cards?! WOW, that should be interesting. I think if I were to return 95 cards, I'd have to start an assembly line for making them. LOL Not sure I could keep up.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not actively soliciting cards, but if you PM me, I'll gladly send one back! I won't be sending mine out til mid-to-late September. 

Oh crap - it IS September !?!?!?!?! AAARGH ! !


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am planning on sending out my cards probably mid-late September. I think I was originally planning on sending them at the beginning of October but I just don't think I can wait that long!


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> Help me out. I swear somebody on here only wanted to exchange handmade cards. I don't know who it was, and I have a mix of cards and want to make sure they get a hand made one. But, I can't find the darn page it was on....


Was it Halloween Princess? I know she was looking to exchange handmade cards.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

ghouliet:1146721 said:


> i confess, i know i have sent mine out wayyyy early but if i kept them i would look for a "safe place" to put them so they would not get dirty or put in a place where my cat would sleep on them or chew them up. Once i put them in that safe place i would forget where i put them and then they might not be found until after christmas. Lol


i do that! All the time!


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm planning on starting my cards this weekend. I just wrapped up a stamping challenge weekend. It's tons of work and my house is now very neglected and over run with laundry piles! I'm planning to just breathe and get back to normal for the rest of the week. 

For everyone on my list...do you mind if I post the card I make you to my blog? I'm thinking about doing 31 days of Halloween where I would post a different card or project each day. I would only post a pic and info on how I made it...NO personal info would be on there!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll be sending mine out come Oct. 1st, but If I get any before that I'll send one to you in return early.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

anyone else would like to exchange cards with me? this year so far I HAVE i think 27 people going right now.....


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I also could take some more. still have more cards


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I pm'd a few more people I think I'm catching up. I still have room for more. Pm me if you'd like to exchange!!


----------



## Frank n beans (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like fun, I sent out some PM's but am not sure who is full. PM if you would like to exchange


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

It was me. But I wouldn't if cry if you sent store bought. I came across a pic yesterday of all my cards I received last year covering a door. I'm sad I had to limit myself this year.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I can send more cards,just pm me with your address,I am mostly(not that I listen)bed ridden till another surgery,first Breast Cancer,now cycst on my ovaries,so I have time to make cards,only thing that makes me smile


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just got my first Halloween card of the season! SpookieGirl1980, I love it. I will scan it in and post a pic of it asap. It has this wonderful haunted house on a hill, with a cemetery in the background and this full moon in the sky. Very eerie.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

We got a card?!? Can't wait to see iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!

*EDIT!* Ghouliet brought it over. Have shiny picture of awesome cardness!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW Is that handmade?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'm glad you you and Lil Ghouliet like it. SimplyJenn I made it myself. I found some awesome Halloween style pics and made the card on Microsoft Word printed it out and added some ribbon. I have never made cards before and this was my first try at it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is reallyn niccce card! be pateint guys i am still collection addresses and holding them up. they will get mail soon.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome card!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm starting my cards next week, anyone else want to exchange with someone in Australia, PM me if you are interested, I still have room left 

Angelique_NM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got 2 cards today. one from Lilshedevil, and one from Hallorenescene, thank you ladies! made me smile, made my day, and put me in the Halloween spirit to boot~ thank you thank you!!!!!!
well am not even starting on mine til next week. so it will be a bit!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie, glad it arrived, and glad you liked it. gobby got his today too. i have 24 out so far, so some more should have arrived. takes time to make the cards. the hardest thing is to come up with something to write inside. i haven't received any yet. can't wait


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I have spent the past three evenings on my computer, and with my cricut design studio designing about 4 or 5 different card styles. I have admittedly stolen, errrr, I mean borrowed a few ideas I found online and then modified them. Like someone else on here said about themselves, I have lots of talent, just not lots of imagination. I hope to be able to go to Hobby Lobby Monday, but may have to wait till this tropical storm Lee passes. I need some more paper products before i can start cutting. I can hardly wait to begin. I really am grateful for my Cricut since I cannot use scissors any more. Maybe after my wrist surgery this month I will be able to use them again. That will be nice.

Very nice cards so far. You guys are doing a great job.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

I GOT MY FIRST CARD YESTERDAY!!! omgeee i was sooo excited. it got me in the Halloween spirit and now I officially pulled out all my halloween decorations today and have started decking the place out lol. 

Thank you so much Ghouliet & Lil Ghouliette! What a great card! I love it!

I am going to be making something so that I can showcase all my cards and take pictures for everyone to see. Also its still not too late if you would like me to swap info for the card exchange, just hit me up! My cards will be going out the end of Sept

It's the most wonderful tiiiiiiiime of the yeeeaaaaaarrrr


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got three cards yesterday!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I hope to work on my cards very soon. I'm getting a very late start on all Halloween related activities this year for some reason.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Cinders, love the byline...GHOULiet.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have all most all my cards made.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

All labels have been made, 3 designs made, I'll be starting to send stuff middle of the month. Labor day is just a touch early.
WOW 40 cards this year! Wahoooo!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, am going to start making them this week, I feel so far behind compared to others, but oh well, I just have to keep telling myself it is early. so am ok,,,, but I just seem so far behind on everything!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Your a busy woman this year, Bethene. With almost 200 SRs. Whoa. I can't imagine you getting cards out before October.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

I can still take a few more!! Let me know if you want to exchange. I LOVE the card exchange!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hearts, who did you get your 3 cards from? 
i have mailed out 36 so far. gobby, bethie and julianne are the only ones that have as far as i know received theirs. [so far]
i haven't gotten any yet. i am so eager and excited i can't wait. bring them on!!!!!!! oh, not that i'm tring to hurry anyone. do it as you plan


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

hallorenescene:1152292 said:


> hearts, who did you get your 3 cards from?
> i have mailed out 36 so far. gobby, bethie and julianne are the only ones that have as far as i know received theirs. [so far]
> i haven't gotten any yet. i am so eager and excited i can't wait. bring them on!!!!!!! oh, not that i'm tring to hurry anyone. do it as you plan


I got your card! Thank you! I'm sending out end of September.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I ordered my 2011 cards yesterday, and I should have them in 2 weeks! I'm especially excited about them this year... those who have done the card exchange with me in the past know I design them myself, and I really love this year's card. WOOT! PM me if you're not on my list yet and we'll exchange info!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

I still have room for more, so if anyone is interested in exchanging PM your info. I have started making my cards and not one is the same as the other, thanks to Michaels and the great selection of stickers! I should be ready to send by late September as I come back from my trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just an update: I had a few people ask me if i was buying or making my cards. Since this is my first swap, I bought my cards just to get the feel of how it goes.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Nuttin' wrong with that. If you have an extra send it my way.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I still have room for a few more if anyone wants to swap and spread some Halloween cheer. Today is the day I'm bringing out the decorations. WooHoo!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

To everyone who sent me a message with their information..I'm sending out cards over the weekend..things have been hectic on my end with college back in full swing as well as work..

I plan on buying a bunch of cards in the next few days and getting them all ready to send out..

If anyone else still wants to exchange cards just message me : )


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll probably make a thread about this in the craft section, but I wanted to extend the opportunity to all the card makers. I volunteer with a (well 2) cat shelters. One is having their big annual fundraiser October 1st called CAToberfest. They have a silent auction, raffle & market place. I am donating handmade cards to the market place in bundles of 5 but can only make so many on my own. If anyone who does paper crafts or graphic design is willing to make a set (or more) of Halloween cards that include cats in some way to donate, please get in contact with me. I remember someone I exchanged with a year or two ago made a card with a pic of their black cat in the perfect hiss


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL the perfect hiss. I would have loved to see that. hahahaha That is a super cool idea though.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I mailed everyones cards out today so you should be getting them soon.wish I could've sent more than 10.I love sending and receiving cards.Maybe later on maybe I'll be able to send out a few more.We shall see.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just tried to find a pic in my albums but my card wall isn't there. I think I have pics on my home computer.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Halloween Princess said:


> I'll probably make a thread about this in the craft section, but I wanted to extend the opportunity to all the card makers. I volunteer with a (well 2) cat shelters. One is having their big annual fundraiser October 1st called CAToberfest. They have a silent auction, raffle & market place. I am donating handmade cards to the market place in bundles of 5 but can only make so many on my own. If anyone who does paper crafts or graphic design is willing to make a set (or more) of Halloween cards that include cats in some way to donate, please get in contact with me. I remember someone I exchanged with a year or two ago made a card with a pic of their black cat in the perfect hiss



What a wonderful idea! I adore cats


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> What a wonderful idea! I adore cats


Glad you like cats. I got one that my daughter brought home and is absolutely not allowed to have. We already have 3. This one is a fluffy black one. I will bring him to you! Just lemme know.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

All the way from Texas? LOL I wish I could, but our landlord will only allow us to have 1


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Waaaahhhhhhh Any other takers for the kitten? About cards. I have not made mine yet. I am toying around with sort of cute and nice and a little more spooky. I like a little more spooky, but have a cool idea for cute and nice. Oh well, we'll see about it. I won't send mine out till the SR is done. By then I should have a pretty good idea of what.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I got my first Halloween card of the season on Tuesday . . . from LilsheDevil!! This is SOO exciting . . . I can't wait to check my mail every day now! Halloween is just 53 days away - it is going to be here before we know it!!! =D I have already started decorating inside about a week ago, because I just couldn't resist my 9 Halloween totes any longer!! =)

I got about 10-15 cards sent out yesterday and will send the rest out after I get stamps.

Also, if a few more people want to exchange cards with me, I made some extras . . . =)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got gorgeous handmade cards from both LilSheDevil & Hallorenescene. LOVE THEM!!! 

I was going to use store-bought cards, but I was at HobbyLobby & saw both card stock / evelopes and stickers on their clearance aisle. So I guess I'm making my own! The goal is to send them out toward the end of September.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glad you like your card lisa. as soon as i get to the post office today, i will have 48 cards out. anyone not already on my list that wants to exchange, pm me, i'm still making them. have about 14 more to make. this is so fun


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I got my first card a couple days ago. A wonderful, personalized card from LilSheDevil! I tried to start some cards yesterday, but I guess the creative juices weren't flowing.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette and I got our second card today from MissMandy! I really like the poetry inside and the little trick or treat skellie on the front is so cute. Thanks. When Lil comes to visit tonight I will see if between the two of us we can post a picture.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad you like it


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I received my first card today. I was so excited. Thank you Hallorenescene. I really liked the verse you wrote inside.

Anyone who is making their own cards, or just does crafting in general...I went to Joann's Fabric today and discovered they were having a sale on almost everything related to paper crafting (stickers, Cricut products, stamping items, etc), and also all their fall and halloween stuff is marked like 30 or 40% off. LOTS more stuff in the store is also on sale. I printed the 20% off coupon from online, which even included sale items. I spent $183, BUT i SAVED $134. I was averaging 50% off of almost everything I bought.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't have alot of cards to send out!! I think I have like 11 max, Please PM me if you want to exchange!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, JW, great deals you got there! sadly the closest Jo-ann's went out of business,,,, there are a couple of them farther away, and if I get to the areas they are at, I try to stop, miss the one closest to me,,,,,,,,
well out at the camp ground I got 14 cards made, they will all be a bit different , or very different from each other, I just kinda make 'em up as I go along, sorta by who it is for,,,, they aren't super duper, but were made with love!!!!!! hope to have them done, or close to by the time I get back next Friday!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I received my first card today. I was so excited. Thank you Hallorenescene. I really liked the verse you wrote inside.
> 
> Anyone who is making their own cards, or just does crafting in general...I went to Joann's Fabric today and discovered they were having a sale on almost everything related to paper crafting (stickers, Cricut products, stamping items, etc), and also all their fall and halloween stuff is marked like 30 or 40% off. LOTS more stuff in the store is also on sale. I printed the 20% off coupon from online, which even included sale items. I spent $183, BUT i SAVED $134. I was averaging 50% off of almost everything I bought.


Did that include the Martha Stewart line of Halloween stickers & scrapbook stuff? I was there last week & none of that was on sale. And I wanted to buy it all!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> Lil Ghouliette and I got our second card today from MissMandy! I really like the poetry inside and the little trick or treat skellie on the front is so cute. Thanks. When Lil comes to visit tonight I will see if between the two of us we can post a picture.


Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiictures!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I had to buy an extra pack of cards to make, so if we're not already swapping and you're interested, send me a pm


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

miss mandy, that is a cute card. all the cards so far have been very cute. maybe i will get my first card today.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Very cute card! Have started making all my cards (I was hoping to have them almost ready to send now but got sidetracked with family things)- hopefully they get to everyone in time 
Looking forward to recieving cards


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i have recived some of you guys' cards but i cannot remmy whos since I am at the library due to no internet at home. I will get pictures up soon!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

HalloweenPrincess....The Martha Stuart products were not on sale. What in the world are you thinking? LOL. Strangely enough the ProvoCraft stuff WAS. I almost NEVER see that on sale.

Bethene, I believe you can go online and access the same products and sales. 

What an adorable card from Miss Mandy. Well done.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> HalloweenPrincess....The Martha Stuart products were not on sale. What in the world are you thinking? LOL. Strangely enough the ProvoCraft stuff WAS. I almost NEVER see that on sale.


Didn't figure so  it was all too cute. Thanks for filling me in. I'm still bed bound & can't check out the stores.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got my first card of the season!!!! It's from Andi Kay and it is beautiful!! Black and white elegance!!! Thank you Andi!! I Love it!!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> I got my first card of the season!!!! It's from Andi Kay and it is beautiful!! Black and white elegance!!! Thank you Andi!! I Love it!!


Yay!! I am so glad you like it, Kim! =) How exciting that it made it all the way to California in just a couple days!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Didn't figure so  it was all too cute. Thanks for filling me in. I'm still bed bound & can't check out the stores.


I agree. There were several items I was interested in, but I do not think any of it was on sale. Perhaps you could go online to their site and look around. I am sorry you are still in "Time Out".  I hope you can come out and play soon.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you to Rene for the creepy body parts card & to AndiKay for the black car card. They're both already up on the wall.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you're welcome. i am so glad you liked it. i only have like 12 more to get out. it's been fun. then back to crafts, and i'm going to start working on my haunt


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I managed to get 2 1/2 cards finished tonight in only 5 hours. I think it will go faster tomorrow when I am not so tired. I hope.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I managed to get 2 1/2 cards finished tonight in only 5 hours. I think it will go faster tomorrow when I am not so tired. I hope.


LOL Sorry, not really funny, but I know EXACTLY how you feel!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

All my cards done, and ........they are on the way to you all!!! Whew!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Just bought all the supplies to make my cards!!!! SO PUMPED!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

We got our third card and although lil ghouliette took a picture of it, she hasn't posted it yet. The 3rd one came from Moonbaby345. It is reallyt neat looking with ravens, candles, pumpkins, a skull and edible looking goodies on it. Thanks moonbaby345, it's so much fun getting cards in the mail.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm about to drop a few more cards in the mail


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

waiting to get stamps to start mailing my cards out.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> We got our third card and although lil ghouliette took a picture of it, she hasn't posted it yet. The 3rd one came from Moonbaby345. It is reallyt neat looking with ravens, candles, pumpkins, a skull and edible looking goodies on it. Thanks moonbaby345, it's so much fun getting cards in the mail.


I'm glad you liked it as much as I did.I love ravens so when I spotted it,I grabbed it right away.I didn't even bother looking at the rest of them.I liked your card as well.I love homemade cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Blah Blah Blah....everyone quit talking and get back to work making my cards.


just kidding.  I am going to try to get a few more done tonight. Didn't get any done last night as we went out to eat. At this rate I will be sending them out for Christmas.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got your card today, moonbaby  I love it!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished all my cards the other day. You guys should be receiving them in the next few days. They're all homemade so be gentle.lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's the card from moonbaby


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

If anyone does not like spiders please let me know so I do not send you a card with a spider or two. Fake of course. Almost done with my cards!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a card from ObsessedJack today! Very cute and very classic Halloween! Thank you!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

You can send me real, live spiders. I won't mind!




Hearts1003:1158941 said:


> If anyone does not like spiders please let me know so I do not send you a card with a spider or two. Fake of course. Almost done with my cards!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Spiders are cool....as long as they are dead or plastic.

Mandy, that is a beautiful card from moonbaby.

I wanted to work on mine tonight but my brain was too tired to do any thinky or imaginatory type operations. In fact, I think I am going to veg out in front of the tv for about 30 min and go to bed.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it Kymmm.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have 2 more cards to get out. need to make it to the post office while it is open, have to buy two stamps for the united kingdom. everyones cards posted are looking so nice. hearts, i'm okay with fake spiders, just don't like the real thing.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

we will be sending out all of our cards October 1st =] ( in the process of making them now! )


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Araniella, careful. I just might do that.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

One can only hope! 



Hearts1003 said:


> Araniella, careful. I just might do that.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a card from MissMandy!! It's funny because I used the same cut outs on my cards!! lol So, needless to say, I love the ghosts!!  Thank you!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL you're welcome


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you LilSheDevil for the the cute personalized card.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My cards are going out in 2 weeks! Some of them suck. Sorry. I had been sick, then got a massive battle wound getting Halloween out. Have to bandage that bad boy. Now I have a water leak in my house. Oh ghouls, what next? 

I promise they all carry Halloween love!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got great cards while I was gone! what a nice way to come home from vacation, with halloween cards waiting!
I got a great card from moonbaby345, love it, thank you so much!
I also received a nice one from Miss Mandy, love the poem in it, thank you~ 
also one from AndiKay, with a cute witch on the front, thank you, Andi!!
Halloween creature, thank you for the card, I also hope to get my sheet together ! LOL!! thank you! , 
and Obsessed Jack, thank you for the great card, love the skelly on it!  

thank you all so much . 
I made quite a few of mine while camping, but ran out of card stock so now that I am home will get finished and will get them mailed in about a week or so!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

My cards are not going to be completely original, but I will use a template and go from there. More time another time.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got a card from, Obsessedjack! It's wonderful


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohhh...two cards today! 

Thank you Lilshedevil! Love the pumpkins! And the time you took to personalize.

And another huge thank you to Halloweencreature----Great Haunted house card---and that spider inside will be much loved! What a great surprise!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

What a great end to the day to find two more cards in my mailbox when I came home. 

Thank you Obsessedjack and Halloweencreature!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

bethene said:


> also one from AndiKay, with a cute witch on the front, thank you, Andi!!


You're welcome! =)


I received a card today from halloweencreature that had an awesome spider (which I promptly used as a decoration in my living room!!) and a couple fun confettis inside! Thanks so much! The spider looks eeerily real and quite fabulous leaning on the neck of my styrofoam wig head on my entertainment center! =)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Got 2 more cards!!*

Got 2 more cards. I love them both so much! Thank you so much Miss Mandy and Halloweencreature!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cute cards everyone.
i got my first one today. i love it. thanks halloweencreature. i glued my spider and confetti right inside my card.















isn't it just to cute!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

They're trickling in!!
I got a hysterical card from Halloweencreature (I almost died laughing at it) and beautiful handmade ones from ObsessedJack and MissMandy.

Pppft - and my daughter expects me to NOT have any Halloween stuff displayed for her birthday party on the 24th. HA !!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so glad everyone is liking their cards


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

You are all very welcome for the cards! I tried to do quite a few different variations of store bought cards this year, and I'm happy you all love your spiders!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you Andikay ,HalloweenCreature and Nowhining/Silver lady for your great Halloween cards,was waiting to open them up,but as you can see,I couldn't...lol, Being sick, it helps bringing a smile to my face,Thank you!!!
still making more cards if anyone wants to exchange.

Dee


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I can still take a few more, if anyone would love to swap..  Justt pass me your address and I'll do the same.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

got my second card today. a dangerous one. it has lethal candy corn on the front. bet you can't eat just one. lol.















thanks silver lady and no whining


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you, Spooky Girl1980. I love the card!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got a card from Nowhining and Silverlady. Thank you. It was funny.lol.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Not too many of ya'll are posting card pix  I wanna see em!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Not too many of ya'll are posting card pix  I wanna see em!


Well I haven't gotten to many yet.Only 3 and one of them has been already posted.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got cards from Spookigirl 1980, a cool witch flying across the moon, 
and a very funny one from Nowhining and SilverLady. 

thank you every one for the cards, I LOVE getting them,,
MissMandy, I will post pics (hopefully - have been having trouble lately with that) when I have more! but I love looking at others pics too
I sent my over seas ones out today, figured it might take longer, but am still working on the other ones!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Big thank you to Catatonic for the beautiful card I received today. Love the envelope!


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

Awww thanks!!! So glad you liked it. Happy happy happy Halloween to you!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I am 18,000 years late but I'd like to join the exchange! PM me your addy and I'll do the same, I aim to send them out the first week of October. Thanks!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

got two more cards this week!
hallorenescene - i love the cool pic and the poem inside! 

Lilshedevil - love the handmade card! great pumpkins!

thank you guys!!!

i finished my card holder today, a rope of chain with black halloween garland and some skellies. tied each of the cards im getting to the chain with orange string. i will post a pic of it when i get some more cards to add to it!

if you're getting a card from me, i will be sending them out the very first of october!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jenni, glad you liked the card. i am not a poet, so the poetry part was hard for me. my daughter [bless her heart] helped with the poetry of about 16 of the 62 cards i sent out. she has always been a good poet. so just know that a lot of work went into the writing of the cards.


also, i have a witch napkin holder i use for my card holder. jenni, yours sound very cool


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi all!! I hope everyone is getting excited about the card exchange. I had quite a few people ask for my address but have yet to send me their own.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I received another card today!! Thank you so much Nowhing and Silver Lady, I love it!! Oh I sent out some more cards today so watch your mail boxes if I exchanged addresses with you!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am finally making some progress on my cards. I think I have about 10 finished now (out of 32), so I am feeling less behind. For any of you exchanging with me I just want you to know that there is no need to worry. I decided with the economy being what it is I will NOT be charging you extra for the cat fur that will undeniably be included in your cards. Just consider it my little Halloween gift to you. 

The card chain sounds like a really cool idea Jennifer. Perhaps I could create some similar item to hang mine from my fireplace. I will also post pics after I have received more. I do not have time to post a pic every time I get one, but rest assured each and every card I receive is special to me and much appreciated.

Thanks to NoWhining and SilverLady for your very amusing card. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
HalloweenCreature, I cannot remember if I thanked you yet. Got your very cute Frankenstein's Monster card and loved it.

Okay, I need your help. I am posting this card because I lost the envelope it came in, and it is not signed, and I cannot remember who sent me this adorable card. Any one?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

That's mine, sorry I forgot to sign it.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Now that sending out my SR is over I will be working hard to getting out the cards. I need to find some cool ribbon though and then I will be able to proceed. I hope you like the ones I'm sending this year, I thought they were cute. 

Nice card Spooky Girl.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Spooky Girl, I just love it. You did a cute job making it. I really like the picture you chose. You can't see in the pic but it also has ribbon running down each side.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I should be sending my cards out next week!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

To everyone that sent me a card thank you..you shall receive your cards shortly. I had to travel back and forth out of town and I've been swamped with that, college and work..that said, I have not had a chance to do anything Halloween related other then buy what I need to for the reap and for the card exchange..

I shall get back to everyone that sent me a message for the card exchange indicating when I send mine out and when you should probably get yours : ) 

Thanks again to the folks that sent me one..I have yet to open them and will thank you individually..


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I mailed MOST of mine out. The rest will be going out in the next couple days.. Some turned out better than others so I apologize in advance for the ones I liked less but had to send anyway.  They are on their way, none the less!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I haven't yet started my cards. I'm sooooooo far behind with everything this year. But, they will be done hopefully soon!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine are about half done. Feel free to place all blame on a certain child that lives in my home. Between her being on 2 different dance teams & her birthday party this weekend, I can't work on MY stuff!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't mailed any of mine out yet, either. I plan to get started on that today. Now that things have calmed down a bit for a week or two, I think I can send out a few more cards. Feel free to PM me!

And... I got my first card yesterday! Thanks, SpookyGirl1980! 

Ophelia


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 9, 2011)

Disregard.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I have received a bunch of wonderful cards during the past week: Spook_Girl1980; Nowhining and Silver Lady; Hallorenescene; Halloweencreature; Miss Mandy.

Thank you all for the wonderful cards. I will take pictures when I get them displayed better.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I so glad you guys liked the cards. I have about 9 more to send including 2 that go out of the country. Anyone know how long it takes to send something to the Uk? I what to make sure I send them out so he will get his card before Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so the few cards that have been posted i have very much enjoyed seeing. this has been as fun as the reaper.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

My cards went out yesterday. Hallelujah! I sent out 19, almost all different and all hand crafted. It was fun, but a lot more work than I anticipated. Sorry to those I told they'd be going out a lot earlier than they actually did.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the supplies I need & plan to craft tomorrow. I haven't forgotten


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sending cards out Oct. 1st or Oct. 3rd! The 3rd if I don't get to post office in time on the 1st. Almost all done! Wahoo!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice cards no whining. now i have to know, why should you never put candy corn up your nose?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

OMGoodness. I just got a card back saying I didn't put enough postage on it.. If they all come back, it will be a little while before ya'all get them. Grrrrrr!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I know the feeling Kymmm. That happened to me one Christmas. No one got cards that year. I was mad.  

I got your card today. It was beautifully done. Thank you!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a card from Halloweencreature.. love the Haunted house and drawn JOL!! And one from Tum and Noodle.. very cute and I will be sure to keep an eye out for the Great Pumpkin.  Thank you!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

All mine will go out Thursday or Friday, I'm getting them ready right now


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am working on mine, but remember, they are not handmade. I just have a lot on my plate right now. I do have some extras if someone wants to exhange more. PM me.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lots of cute cards flying around. I am still chugging away trying to get mine made. I am averaging about an hour (or more) per card, they are more detailed than I originally planned. And i have a short attention span, so it is taking forever to make 32 like this. I am up to 11 1/2 finished. I am still planning on sending mine out around the first week of October. I am having surgery on my right wrist Wednesday so I should probably try to get as many done this week as possible. I will be in a cast for 3 weeks. Damn hard to operate scissors in a hand cast. LOL.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

My cards are all done now and will be sent out tomorrow  I handmade them to the best of my limited crafting experiance

I also recieved my first two cards today from HalloweenCreature and Bethene- love them both (will post pics soon). Am eagerly checking my mail everyday in anticipation of the others to come


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> OMGoodness. I just got a card back saying I didn't put enough postage on it.. If they all come back, it will be a little while before ya'all get them. Grrrrrr!!


I got your card, Kymmm! I love it


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

So, I was browsing around onine and I found that 'World Card Making Day' is October 1st. How cool is that? Who knew! I guess that means that I will have to work on my Halloween cards that day.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll LOOK at all my homemade cards on October 1st cause I'm not making any more!! lol 

I got a great card from Beautiful Nightmare.. I love the hand drawn wolf and the saying inside. Thank you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

toady when I got home from work, their were 4 cards waiting here for me!! yay!! made me so happy!!
the first one I opened was a very cool card from Kymmm with such a nice little note in it ( HF is one of my favorite places too,and you help make it that way!  ) 
the 2nd card was from Ophelia, with a candy corn with a witch hat on the front,, witches, my favorite, and candy corn, one of my fav's what more do you need in life!! LOL!!!
the 3rd one is a very cool drawing of a were wolf,, with a nice poem inside,,, from beautiful nightmare
and last but certainly not least,,home made card with the peanuts characters TOTing on it,,,,,, from krnlmustrd,,, very cool, nicely done!! 

*thank you!! I loved all of them,,, it just makes my day when the cards come,,, I love so much about this time of year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Kymmm, I received your card today. First, I was very excited to see that the post office did not send it back to you. that would have been very selfish of them, as it is MY card. If they want more postage they should just ask us recipients. I am more than happy to pay the additional postage had it been necessary. Since it wasn't, let me continue. Secondly, I just love the card you made me. Those spider webs are very cool and I thought the entire card was adorable. Loved what you wrote to me. thanks girl.

JW


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got a card today!!!!!!!!!! it's from beautiful nightmare. i now have 4. and i want to post a pic of it before any one else does. it is a cool hand drawn wolf and a sweet poem. did you make up the poem? i like it


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I will not be able to post pics of anymore cards I get intill I get a new laptop, when ever that might be. Mine will not even come on anymore and I have to go to the library just to get on a computer. I'm hopeing to get one when they go on sale around Christmas.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh spooky, that is so frustrating. i had to do that a few months ago. the library and i became one. and when i did get one it didn't work. and i went through heck getting that taken care of. make sure on your reciept when you get one you read how long you have to return it if defective. my daughter had to hook it up for me, so it was a couple of days before she could come from the next town over, and then i went on a 14 day work run. so you have 15 days to return it. day 16 i went back in and wal-mart and i had issues. took me 2 days, 2nd day i just told them they were taking it back. after they agreed to take it back, it then took 11 hours in line to get all the ritermarole done. school night and the grandkids got to bed after 11:00pm. i will never buy a computer at walmart again. i don't get it. i worked at walmart years ago. we never put people through that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have received numerous cards and I love them. I am working lots of extra hours, but will catch up on posting soon. I love coming home to a great Halloween greeting. I have mine addressed and ready to mail this week.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK Everyone, I have been so busy at work. We are closing the store (Albertson). Will be closed on October 8. So I have to work about 48 hour a week. I am so tired. But I have finished making 80 cards. So hopefully I have everyone address. But if not let me know. All go out on October 1, 2011


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, time to catch up here!

I have received great cards from several already. Mine will go postal tomorrow.

I received a great picture card from Hallorenescene. I love the Friady=Cats sign and your bats. Soooo cute!

A cute Frankie card from No Whining and Silver Lady. Audree wants to hang it on her wall! She has lots of the funky ghouls there.

Moonbaby345's card had a cute witch with a cauldron. She made me think of Witchie Poo. I loved her!

Halloween Creature sent a very appropriate card with a skeleton head being grabbed by a green witch's hand. Love it

I love these cards.I still have all of them from last year and plan to display all of them.

Thanks everyone!

Mine are bought cards, but I still have room if anyone still wants to exchange just PM me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> nice cards no whining. now i have to know, why should you never put candy corn up your nose?


do you really want to eat candy corn nose boogers? just saying.....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i just mailed out the rest of the cards yesterday. now.......


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

All my cards went out in the mail today. No room or time for extra card sending.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got a great card from The Red Hallows today,,with a big spooky eye ball on it! , and a nice note in side, thank you!!!!1

most of mine went out today ,, I have maybe 8 or so to make, and a few stamps to buy! like I have said before, nothing fancy , but made with love!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

NOWHINING said:


> do you really want to eat candy corn nose boogers? just saying.....


eeewwwwwww, that blows me away.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone else recieved cards from me? I sent another stack out awhile ago and haven't heard anything. I'm affraid they're lost


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I got your card, MissMandy. I didn't want to start bragging about cards until I shipped mine out.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol oh ok. That's a relief. I was affraid they didn't have enough postage or something (despite me asking the post office if one stamp was enough). I feel better now  Thanks!


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

*So far, I have received cards from: Lilshedevil, Halloweeeiner, Kymmm, Halloweencreature and Catatonic.

I sent my final 21 cards out last night for a total of 33!

If you haven't received a card from me and don't within the next few days, please let me know!! =)

Thanks everyone - this has been a lot of fun!!

ALSO: If you haven't exchanged addresses with me yet and would like to exchange cards, please let me know. I got some new stamps and other supplies I am dying to try out and plan to make more cards this weekend!! =)*


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I was going to send my cards out tomorrow. Thats not going to happen. My Aunt and cousins have to go to see some family in Florida on an emergency. They are on their way now. I will be staying at my cousins to take care of her dog. I'll never make it to the post office in time. Hopefully Monday! I will eventually post the cards I have received already! They are fantastic!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got cards today from MHooch and Ophelia. Thank you ladies, they're awesome


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sending ours out tommorow!! Cant wait till we get more


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got 2 more cards. so i now have cards from

halloweencreature, rrguy, nowhining & SilverLady, beautifulnightmare, MHooch, and TheRedHallows. 
i love all the confetti. i always glue the confetti in the card. hallow, yours took awhile. looks really pretty though.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got cards today from beautiful nightmare, NOWHINING & SilverLady, Trentsketch and Araniella. They are all so awesome ~ I love em! Thanks ya'll


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I got two cards in the mail today! Thanks beautifulnightmare and Bethene - you made my day!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you for the card MHooch. The spider scars me, haha.

I will finish mine tomorrow & send Monday.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

This week i got several cards. 

Adorable dancing skeletons from Spookyone. thanks january.

Red Hallows, i love all the pumpkins and jacks on my card. also love the beautiful black kitty sitting amongst them. and the Garfield cartoon was a hoot. 

Beautifulnightmare...such creative artistry. The wolf on my card is quite terrifying looking, and i also loved the verse you wrote.

Hooch, i adore creepy spider webs and yours was very eye-catching. i like the simplicity of it. it really helped create a bigger impact. well done.

Kymmm, also with the spiders and webs... such creativity. those 2 little spiders with the googly eyes won me over in a heartbeat. Very cute.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got Kymmm's a couple days ago, bethene's & Hooch's yesterday. I love them all! 

Spiders are obviously a popular theme this year!


----------



## ShaoGhoul (Jun 5, 2011)

I received cards from Beautifulnightmare, Bethene, and Araniella!

BEAUTIFUL cards, I am really enamoured with them!! And the poetry is wonderful.

I'm sending ALL of mine out very soon, so if you haven't got one from me yet, don't fret! Bwahahaha!!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I had such a horrendous week that it really brought a smile to my face to get my first batch of cards this weekend. Thanks to BeautifulNightmare, Kymmm & Ophelia. It totally made my day.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Sent mine yesterday by the dnd of the week some should receive them


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I received cards today from rosella-au and Araniella. Thanks so much - it makes my day when I get something good in the mail! =)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a card from bethene today  Thanks chickaboo, I love it!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I received cards from bethene and beautifulnightmare. Makes me smile.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got cards from:
Ophelia.. Love the very "wordy" cat!! Thank you!
and
Bethene.. You KNOW I love the witchy stuff! Thank you!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful cards today from Bethene and AndiKay....I love how my door is getting covered with these amazing cards!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK I have sent out all the out of the US cards today. I had to add some postage on to the first wave of cards due to go out tomorrow. I want to thank everyone who has sent me a cards so far. Andi Kay, beautifulnightmare,beth gardner, Hallorenescene,Halloweencreature,MHooch,Nowhining,Rosella aw, Spookyone , The red Hallows and Trentsketch. I have a speciel place to hang them all. I have to say that every year the cards get better and better. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

It's a Halloween miracle!!!! I turned the surge protector on the laptop is plugged into to make a copy and the power light came on the laptop so I tried the computer and it came on with out a hitch!! I'm so excited it's working again, I just about fell over when it came on. In other news thank you so much for the wonderful cards beautifulnightmare and Bethene!!! I love them both!! I'll be sending out the rest of my cards next week.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm so happy to see all of these cards trickling in now - makes me extra excited to check the mail each day! I made 10 Halloween cards on Saturday and another 10 on Sunday . . . each one different. Now I just need to find people to send them to! Halloween is less than 1 month away - WooHooo!!!! =)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I received two amazing cards today. 
Manda, I love the spooky graveyard scene, the bat inside is adorably spooky complete with perfect sentiments, and the glitter has all been glued inside so i can keep it. 
Andi Kay (and Mike too)...totally loving the skull, book and candle graphic on the embellished paper. The spooky red eyes are a perfect touch.
Thank you both. I love getting mail, it is so exciting.

Things are not looking good for me. I have discovered that no matter how hard I try I cannot be a one-handed south paw. My left hand is only marginally cooperative on a good day. Trying to use it for everything and without the aid of another hand at all, well......let's just say your cards aren't going out any time soon. Hope to have the large bulky cast and bandage off my right hand and stitches removed in about one more week. Then I should at least be able to work slowly, but steadily. I am very exhausted trying to type with one hand, and also trying to use my mouse with left hand, which I still keep on right side of desk. LOL. So please be patient. I will send them as soon as I can.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope im not to late in participating?
I can take 10 cards, from all over the world. I am in Denmark, Scandinavia myself.

One question -if i reach ten do i just tell people i cant do more if they write? or is that just rude of me.. :-/


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cards sent !! hope all you enjoy =] we worked hard on them well wifey did i just put stickers on em


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> I received two amazing cards today.
> Manda, I love the spooky graveyard scene, the bat inside is adorably spooky complete with perfect sentiments, and the glitter has all been glued inside so i can keep it.
> Andi Kay (and Mike too)...totally loving the skull, book and candle graphic on the embellished paper. The spooky red eyes are a perfect touch.
> Thank you both. I love getting mail, it is so exciting.
> ...


I hope your hand feels better soon, JW!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Heartfelt thanks to Halloween Creature for the card ... I love the redheaded witch and the personalization ... thank you for the Haunting Good Wishes ...


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you No Whining & Silver Lady (Halloween humor is always welcome!) , Miss Mandy (adorable cut out ghosts), Mhooch (looooove that sparkly spider!), Araniella (wow - suich talent) and Beautiful nightmare (did you draw that face yourself??? Loved the eyes) for the wonderful cards. I'm dragging tail on getting mine out but will do so soon!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Halloween Creature for your thoughtful card ... the spider scared me frightfully as it fell into my lap when I opened the card ... nice touch. Hope your Halloween is wonderful, scary and fulfilling ... Enjoy!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh No ... I made a serious faux pas ... I meant to thank LilSheDevil for the lovely card with the redheaded witch ... so sorry ... thank you for the Haunting Good Wishes ... and sending the card. I apologize for thanking the wrong person ... The card was definitely cute and well received.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks MissMandy. Got my stitches out today and a much smaller cast, so I may be able to make cards in a few days. Yay!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

JustWhisper - I'm glad you like the card  and that you've got a smaller cast now. Hope your arm continues to heal well and fast


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

After taking a mini vacation to Mexico im back and into the Halloween Spirit again! So with that said my Halloween cards will go out this Saturday, waiting for payday to pay for postage! LOL


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I received a card today from scareme . . . thanks so much! I love all of the bat confetti!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll be sending the rest of my cards out this week


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

AndiKay said:


> I received a card today from scareme . . . thanks so much! I love all of the bat confetti!!


You're welcome! I like to think of it as a little party in a card.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

A very personal and appreciative thank you to the following haunters for sending cards ... I love receiving them and reading the personal greetings. This is such a fun idea.

Thank you:

Bethene - Great poem and nice witch card - I love witches.
Julianne - Cute vintage card
Beautifulnightmare - such talent, hand drawn werewolf is a treasure
Krnlmustrd, Tum and Noodle - well done hand made card (keeping an eye out for the Great Pumpkin indeed
Manda - Lovely cemetery scene and "batty" poem
Ms Skelton - Another lovely vintage card ... and so many bats, Oh My!

Thank you to all of you.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

A very personal and appreciative thank you to the following haunters for sending cards ... I love receiving them and reading the personal greetings. This is such a fun idea.

Thank you:

Bethene - Great poem and nice witch card - I love witches.
Julianne - Cute vintage card
Beautifulnightmare - such talent, hand drawn werewolf is a treasure
Krnlmustrd, Tum and Noodle - well done hand made card (keeping an eye out for the Great Pumpkin indeed
Manda - Lovely cemetery scene and "batty" poem
Ms Skelton - Another lovely vintage card ... and so many bats, Oh My!

Thank you to all of you.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh no, the dreaded double post ... sorry but I can't seem to remove the duplicate.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got 2 new cards today. one is from mhooch and the other from bethie. these are some very cute cards. bethie, this is my fave of any you sent, i love the ribbon accsent. 
hooch, the little spider and web are very cleverly done.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I received 3 cards in the mail today!!! Thank you Wickedqueen, Hooch & Brimstonewitch!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I got one from The Quinn family and Cooper today. Thanks all the card are really great!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have gotten so far behind acknowledging the cards sent to me. Things have been a little crazy lately with the transmission breaking on the Saturn and having to make driving arrangements. I am also trying to get things together for a Devil's night bash. This however does not mean I don't appreciate the cards, in fact the cards made my days! Thanks to Nowhining, Brimstone witch, WickedQueen and to the Coopers. I started posting my cards on my entertainment center so I can see them every day.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

2nd batch of cards will be sent out tomorrow.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I received an adorable little black kitten looking quite comfy in it's jack-o'lantern from Zilla. thank you so much, it is absolutely precious.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Skullie and Easy zettle that is the most amazing pop up card weve ever seen !! love the names on the Tombstones wifey posted pic on Facebook


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok y'all! My cards are going Monday if I have to die to mail them. My cousin/bestfriend is having a miscarriage. At the hospital all night last night and she had to go back today. She may need a transfusion. Anyways, sorry it has taken me so long. I will also give props by Monday on all the cards I have received so far.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I received 2 cards today from Skullie/Easy Zettle (what an amazingly elaborate pop up card!) and KingCoop80/SSHocusPocus (love the photo idea!)

Thanks so much - they are great!!! As soon as I get my kitchen painted in the next week or so (lime green!!!!) I will tape all of the cards I have received up on the door for all to see when they come to my house!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hearts1003 said:


> Ok y'all! My cards are going Monday if I have to die to mail them. My cousin/bestfriend is having a miscarriage. At the hospital all night last night and she had to go back today. She may need a transfusion. Anyways, sorry it has taken me so long. I will also give props by Monday on all the cards I have received so far.


Oh goodness, I'm so sorry to hear that Hearts


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got a fantastic homemade card today from Stinkerbell and the Frog Prince. The photo taken by Stinkerbell was of the Pioneer Cemetery, Chehailis, WA. The Blood Moon is on the Rise, a poem by Stickerbell was inside. Awesome card.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hearts, sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> I received an adorable little black kitten looking quite comfy in it's jack-o'lantern from Zilla. thank you so much, it is absolutely precious.


 Your Welcome







, I thank all of you who sent me cards...you guys got mad skills in card design ! So sorry about the miscarrige mentioned a few post up.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I have been _terribly_ remiss in posting my thanks to all who have sent me cards, so let me say a great big 

THANK YOU!!!!

The cards are all so beautiful, and creative, and sweet, and I appreciate every one of them so much.
You guys have really brightened up my Halloween!!!

Thanks again!

With love from Hooch.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am so behind in thanking people for the wonderful cards they have sent! Bethene, Chocolatechip1979, Ghouliet & Lil' Ghoulitette, Wicked Queen, Catatonic, and Beautiful Nightmare, the cards you sent are fantastic! Thank you all so much! 

I sent out my cards last week (on Wednesday, I think) so hopefully people should be receiving them soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, have alot of cards to say thank you for,,, if I have mentioned you before, bear wit h me, it has been so hectic!
I got a adorable little kitty card from zilla, I love it , looks vintage! 
and from Sinkerbell, a great cemetery picture,,, and great poem'
from Skullie and EasyZettle, a fantastic pop up card, so impressed, wish I could make as cool of a card!
from kingcooper8- and ss hocus pocus, LOVE the dog pictures~~
a fantastic card from Chocolacip79, made me laugh!! 
from brimstonewitch. one with googly eyes and carmel apples(yum) 
and from theRed Hallows, more googly eyes,,,(love them)
Hooch sent a great one with a spider web and a sparkly spider on it,,,
Frenchy send one with a hand made paper spider on it, love it! 
Trentsketch SCARED me, by even suggesting that there might not be any PVC pipe let !!oh no!!
Seelie8504 sent a great card,,, with a cemetery,. and a poison label,, very creepy!
kymmm sent a card with "the creatures of the night" on it,,,

if I missed saying thank you I am sorry, I love each and every one of the cards,,,,, and enjoy every day when I get them in the mail!!! thank you every one so much!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has sent me a card. I will try to post a pic when I find my camera that my husband lost. Looking at all these awesome cards really puts me in the spirit.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I too have fallen behind on my "Thank you's" but know that each card received has brought a smile to my face! Thank you all!!


----------



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks to the 6 Americans and 1 loyal Canadian who sent cards to blighty, all very much appreciated and in pride of place on my mantlepiece.

Your cards are all on the way

Regards

Yoohaloo


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*i want in 2!!*

I would def like to do it again this year..i love how all the cards r sooo interesting!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Wait til our "Bloody Valentine" card exchange in Feb...great antidote to the winter doldrums!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just mailed out the rest of my cards


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

OK, I think I will try to start mailing out the ones I have ready, and then mail as I finish a few at a time. I got three more great cards today.

Frenchy sent me a really cute card with shiny stickers of a funny witch and other cool Halloween characters. Love it Therese.
Seelie8504...a lovely fall-themed card with a really cool raven in a cage and lots of fall foliage. Thanks Carly.
And Gothikren sent me an adorable little witch sitting on a glittery pumpkin. Simply perfect.
I just love getting mail every day. Thanks everyone.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you to Gothikren for your black and orange card ... Cute skeleton ... indeed, I will enjoy every bite ... and hope you do the same!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received 4 great cards today, 
a very cute one with pumpkins from Gothikren,
a great, funny card from Obcessed with it, with a nice note in it,,,,
a beautiful one from Julieanne,
and one with a witch, and a cool hand made design on it- ( I really MUST learn how to do that) from Madame,

THANK YOU to all of you!! it is so much fun to come home from work and have cards waiting for me!!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*cards echange...*

oo boohooo i missed it this year cause i was soo late..oh well..Hope u guys got some great cards!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i received 2 cards yesterday. one from julieanne, such a very cute glittery pumpkin. and one from gothikren. it has the cutest halloween buttons. what are those buttons usually for?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I got another card today and two yesterday. Please forgive me for not keeping up with each one and posting individually. I Love them each. I took a nasty fall last week and tore up my knee on one leg and the ankle on the other. I have been existing on pain medication and have been pushing myself to finish up the decorating. We were way behind on the decor when I fell and I have my Be WITCHY party this Friday. So, I am quite a mess.

My cards are all addressed and ready to go, but I haven;t been able to get to the post office for stamps. Hopefully, tomorrow or Friday they will be on their way.

Your cards are a bright spot in my days!!!!!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

If you would like to exchange cards,pm me


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I finally put ALL my cards in the mail today! 

I've been bad about sending thank you PMs, especially when I've gotten some incredible cards already! Need to do that!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, sorry to hear about your fall. hope your party goes well. it sounds fun. but take care, have fun, but don't get carried away.
well, need to get dressed and hit the post office and see if anymore cards have come. i sent out 62, but only 16 were exchanges from this thread. so far most the ones i have received were not from this exchange, so that means i still have almost 16 cards coming. yipee, i love cards.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Got a card from Gothikren  Thank you! The little witchy is so cute!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for the cards I've received too! I love checking the mail for them. Mine went in the mail this morning so hopefully they'll be arriving soon.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

hi everyone! THANK YOU so much for the AMAZING cards I have received so far! my apologies for not getting mine out earlier. my mac crashed on me last week and i had to send it off for a new visual processor, and of course all my addresses were on there  but i got it back yesterday! so i'll be sending my cards out this week!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got two more cards in the mail the other day. Boy, the people on this thread have some mad card making skills! Madam your flipping card is so awesome I might have to break for frogs too. 
Seelie8504, I got your card too. It really has a colorful "Day of the Dead" look to it. Complete with a Mexican hat and a skeleton dog, it's so cute. I love them both and am hanging them with the others on my entertainment center in the family room so I can see them every day. Thanks.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got back today from my camping and found 2 cards waiting for me,,, one from Midnightterror10,,, it is so cool, full of witches, cauldron,, spell book, etc,,, and one from yoohaloo,,,also with a witch on it,,, thank you guys,,, I love them!!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't get mine done before my trip like planned, but did finish them yesterday. Now I just need to find envelopes the right size.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I sent out several last week and have about 15 more going out tomorrow. I apologize...in the beginning I was spending more time and making more interesting cards. Since the surgery everyone has to settle for cute. I just can't invest as much time and I also didn't write much because I still can't write. Just mostly signed my initials (JW). 

PrintersDevil, I hope you heal up quickly and I hope your party is a blast.

I love the cards I am seeing in the pics so far. I will try to take a pic this week of the cards I have received. They are so awesome. I got a beautiful card from Bethene yesterday and an adorable card from Miss Mandy. I just love them both. Thank you so much.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

@PUMPKIN JACK---- I have sent ur card 3 times and the address you gave me is invalid. Sorry.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

chocolate, i have had that problem as well. last year i sent spooky mamas three times before they didn't send it back. this year i sent madames and it came back. i need to get that one in an envelope and resent. today i got a very cute card from midnightterror. i love the little ghosts. you did very good cause i received an adorable card. thanks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

chocolate, i have had that problem as well. last year i sent spooky mamas three times before they didn't send it back. this year i sent madames and it came back. i need to get that one in an envelope and resent. today i got a very cute card from midnightterror. i love the little ghosts. you did very good cause i received an adorable card. thanks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

chocolate, i have had that problem as well. last year i sent spooky mamas three times before they didn't send it back. this year i sent madames and it came back. i need to get that one in an envelope and resent. today i got a very cute card from midnightterror. i love the little ghosts. you did very good cause i received an adorable card. thanks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

chocolate, i have had that problem as well. last year i sent spooky mamas three times before they didn't send it back. this year i sent madames and it came back. i need to get that one in an envelope and resent. today i got a very cute card from midnightterror. i love the little ghosts. you did very good cause i received an adorable card. thanks


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I sent some cards on Monday and sending more today. Planning on having the rest in the mail by Saturday.

Thank you for all the wonderful cards I have received so far!!!  Hopefully I will take some pics and get them posted today.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got another card today! Thank you so much Just Whisper, I love it!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hello guys! I wanted to give thanks to everyone. Please be ware its hard for me to get to the computer and be able to give thanks right away. I no longer have interent at home. This also goes for the get well cards and gifts that i was getting from you as well. I love them all and I am grateful for you guys to be thinking of me. Also I mustnt forget, my Mom wants to give thanks as well. for receiving the cards and for thinking of me.

Gobby
Spookerstar
Halloween Princess
Law P
The Halloween Lady
Garthgogle
Crazy XMAS
Julianne
Ophelia
Obsessed Jack
The Auditor
Ick Vicki
Mit 2402
Miss Mandy
Gothikren
Spooky_Girl1980
MHooch
Kymmm
Bethene
Beauitful Nightmare
Frenchy
Just Whisper
Lishedevil
Moonbaby345
Ghouliet and Li9l Ghouliet
Hallorenescene
Sellie8504
Skullie
ChocolateChipp1979
Trex
Obessed with it
Tom Anderson
Jesse Cobb
Teresa M.
Greaseball1980
Junit
Madame_Mcspanky
Catatonic
Sweet N Scary
Killerhaunts
Creepyspider
Gyspies Bandit


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you to all who sent cards in the past few days,
I got a cure Peanuts one from gobby,,
One with a adorable Kitten on it from Hoflyloster,,
very cool card from bellelustdrake,, with Frankenstein, witch and troll , with a great poem,,,
From Spookyone, a fright night card,, very uniques
and a great shadow box card from Just whisper,,
thank you all!!


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I still haven't mailed mine out, yet. It's been a super busy last couple of months. They're almost finished, but they're not quite out the door, yet. Thank-you so much to everyone who has sent cards to me, so far. My niece loves to open them with me and because of all of you, she likes to make them now, too! And if any of you are interested, she'd be happy to trade cards with another child - just PM me.

Thanks and SORRY!!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

we will be saying thanks once we get all of ours !! but in the mean time thanks lol!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today I received an adorable ghostie who nearly scared me to death with his big "BOO". LOL. And lots of glittery fun inside everything. Thank you Holly (HoflyLoster) for making me smile today.

All but 2 of mine have been sent. I will get those finished tonight and sent tomorrow.

Here are the cards I have received so far. Sorry for the huge pics but I wanted you to be able to see the details. Oh, I had not gotten Holly's card yet when I took this. I will add it to the next set of pics I take.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Just for the record, I had completely unexpected surgery 2 weeks ago, don't get worried I am finishing up on the cards. I hate that I am sending them out this late in the month, but I couldn't help it at all. I hope you like them and that they are worth the wait. TLC in each one.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

No problem Jenn. I totally understand as I was going through the same dilemma. I hope the surgery wasn't major and I hope it fixed what was broken.  Speedy recovery to you.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I wanted to send a *big *thank you to: Brimstonewitch, Hallorenescene, Midnightterror, Beautifulnightmare, Spookyone, Gothikren, Lisa48317, Skullie and Easy Zettle, and Just Whisper. 









I love all of my cards!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi everyone. [BEGIN WHINING] I'm still working on my cards--ready to throw the cricut machine out the window! I almost think card making was more fun when I just printed stuff off the computer and cut it out with scissors. I'm hoping to finish them up and get them in the mail on Saturday. I'm just so behind with everything this year. Time management is not my strong suit. [END WHINING] 

I have received so many wonderful and amazing cards. I don't have any decorations up yet so I'm not sure how I want to display them all. I will get that figured out and then take pictures and thank all my wonderful card senders.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

cinders said:


> Hi everyone. [BEGIN WHINING] I'm still working on my cards--ready to throw the cricut machine out the window! I almost think card making was more fun when I just printed stuff off the computer and cut it out with scissors. I'm hoping to finish them up and get them in the mail on Saturday. I'm just so behind with everything this year. Time management is not my strong suit. [END WHINING]


Cinders...I got really frustrated with my Cricut when I first got it also. Then I bought the Cricut Design Studio. I am a "what you see is what you get" person. I am not good at figuring things out unless I can see how it all works together. I love the Design Studio because it uses your computer in conjunction with the cutting machine. You can lay out all your items to be cut exactly as they would appear on the card, even using multiple cartridges (that you own) at the same time. It puts a virtual cutting mat on your screen and then you just work the magic. Uh Oh, I am giving my secrets away and now it won't sound like I worked so hard on my cards. LOL. The program is a bit expensive in the stores ($65). Try ebay and search for listings by Proudparents2005. They list dozens each day and if you are patient and diligent you can pick it up real cheap. The secret is to wait until the last few seconds of the auction and use the autobid. Or you can search places like Amazon and get one for around $25. End of commercial. LOL.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

JustWhisper, I do have the design studio, though I've never used it since my cricut machine is now in another room from my computer. I also have the gypsy, which I have never used. Proudparents2005 probably now hold my mortgage! This was all a result of a "Cricut Binge" I went on after Christmas last year. My problems were with the machine not cutting cleanly on intricut cuts. I'm thinking the culprit may have been the quality of my cardstock, paired with sizing too small for intricut cuts. I did not experience these problems with the Valentine cards. I don't think there is anything really wrong with my machine. I am going to have to try using the Design Studio and my Gypsy thing after my Halloween frenzy!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL Cinders, I think Proudparents have put two of their children through college with my purchases last month too. When I had that problem I tried lessening the depth of the cut on the actual razor and it helped a lot. But you are right, if you are using a fibrous paper or cardstock and making tiny cuts it does get more challenging. Good luck with it.

The last of my cards went out today. I hope they all arrive safely. Now, to go stalk my mailbox until my SR gift and the rest of y'alls cards arrive.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i received some more cards. so
1. halloweencreature
2. No Whining
Silver Lady
3. beautiful nightmare
4. RR guy
5. MHooch
6. Bethene
7. julieanne
8. gothiken
9. midnightterror
10. Halloween Goblin
11. Just Whisper
12. Pumpkin Butcher
13. The Red Hallows
just whisper, you did some nice crafting. i love it. gobby and pumpkin, very nice cards. thanks all so much
here are my adorable cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Rene. Glad you liked it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got awesome cards from Lisa48317, and Hearts 1003, thank you so much! I love them!!!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Still have to get mine out. Some of you will be getting cards after Halloween. Our car was down for almost two weeks (talk about cabin fever!) so I was unable to get anywhere to get stamps. But they will be going out Monday for sure. It's at the top of my list of priorities! Don't give up on me!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hi everyone sry im very very very very again very late i just wanted to thank EVERYONE for the cards again sry im late ( i have a realllllllly good excuselol )


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you so much Hearts1003 for the great card, I loved it!!!!


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Hearts ... thank you for your card ... love the unexpected spider and the poem ... the card exchange is so much fun!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh Hearts! I love all of the spiders....although squished ones may have been messy! Love the card!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Araniella:1197363 said:


> Oh Hearts! I love all of the spiders....although squished ones may have been messy! Love the card!


 Glad you like! The real ones did not want in there and a couple bit the dust trying to get them in. So, I opted for those bad boys. Much more compliant.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad y'all are liking your cards!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got 2 more really great cards.

Hearts...thank you for the cute Trick or Treat card with cute little bats. I love it.
Kat (Katshead)... what an original postcard. I adore cats, so I really flipped over that cute card with the line of black cats marching along with their trick or treat pumpkins. Toooo adorable.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Got 2 more today! Thank you so much Katshead42 and JenniferRene!! I love them!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just got cards from lisa48317, Just Whisper, Katshead42, Law P, Hearts1003 and JenniferRene! Thank you so much! I love them all


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

To the folks who sent me cards..I will be mailing 
mine to y'all this week..sorry about the lateness but something came up..thank you to everyone and I will personally thank each person who sent one..this forum is the best..


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I am so sorry that my cards are so late. I sent the Canada and overseas cards on Saturday, but the rest just got finished up and addressed. They will go out first thing tomorrow. I'm afraid some or most may not be received before Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, red hollows sent me a pm that she had sent me a card and i had omitted her in my posting of senders. so i pulled up old pics i had taken of my cards, and i see i have one taken of a card in an older picture i don't know who sent it. it is the card on the left with the tan trick or treat. so i guess i am missing 2 cards. that one and red hollows. thanks you guys. hope i find out who the mystery card is from. and they are around somewhere, my daughter says not to only blame the grandchildren, she might have picked them up and packed them away. i am hopefully selling my house, and have packed stuff away. i will find them eventually. red hollows, i do remember your card now. thanks


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got 3 new cards today...spookilicious mama gave me a wicked bunny i wouldn't want to run into. i love it. katshead42 gave me a retro postcard. that is cool, i've got a postcard now as well as store bought cards and home made cards. very pretty. JenniferRene gave me a pretty fall card with wicked little spiders i had to glue in place so they wouldn't be dropping on me. thanks guys, very nice


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have gotten so far behind acknowledging my Halloween cards. Please forgive me, but I have been busy getting ready for my Oct 30th driveway bash. I promise to post pictures soon. I love getting all the cards.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Today i got a really cute card from Spookilicious. And by cute I mean perfectly maniacal. LOL. It is a picture of me....er, I mean a little girl, getting ready to stab her pumpkin to death. Love it, love it, love it. Thank you.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

So.. I know Im going to sound like a big baby. This was my first year on this Forum and I swapped with 25 people, and I have yet to receive 14 of them. Is this normal?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

chocolate, you probably still have some coming. i know i do. i also know 2 got misplaced, either my grandaughters are enjoying them, or my daughter packed them for the move. either way, they'll eventually show up. so if you don't get a thank you, let me know.


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey all,

I sent my cards on the weekend, so they should be there any day now  My apologies for the delay in sending them but I wanted to send them all together and I haven't been too well lately. I hope they are worth the wait 

Angelique_NM


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

chocolatechip, when I sent mine out for the first time, it was the same thing that you going through. I had a hunch that some people don't send until they get, but there are a few of us that are late this year for many reasons. 

I am one of them, because I was in the hospital. It put me waaay late and I'm really sorry to everyone. Mine are handmade and I didn't want to scrap them to send out store bought. So, you got one coming from me for sure, just hang in there. It's cute.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

1. halloweencreature
2. No Whining
Silver Lady
3. beautiful nightmare
4. RR guy
5. MHooch
6. Bethene
7. julieanne
8. gothiken
9. midnightterror
10. Halloween Goblin
11. Just Whisper
12. Pumpkin Butcher
13. The Red Hallows
14. spookilicious mama
15. katshead42
16. JenniferRene
17. Hearts1003
hearts1003, i received your card today, thanks, it is very sweet. i love all my cards.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

My sincerest apologies to everyone. Due to a very tight pocket my cards are being sent out tomorrow. I did not forget you guys and I hope you can find some Halloween spirit even if your cards arrive after the big day. Again, guys I'm sorry


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Angelique_NM said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I sent my cards on the weekend, so they should be there any day now  My apologies for the delay in sending them but I wanted to send them all together and I haven't been too well lately. I hope they are worth the wait
> 
> Angelique_NM


I got your card today! Thank you for the cute little pumpkin, Australian flag tattoo, Koala Bear sticker and Halloween sticker! The confetti stuff too! I've wanted to go to Australia since I was five! I found out that's the only place koala bears live. Lol I'll make it eventually. I'm going to buy a Halloween tree just so I can hang the cute pumpkin on it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks to all who have sent cards my way. I have finally just gotten to open them tonight. It was a blessing to an awfull few weeks. Mine are going out late. I apologize. I feel like I should be sending out a happy holidays card with them. Maybe I will.... 

I hope you all enjoy your halloween holiday and just know I have not forgotten about you.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*got my cards!!!*

Got 2 cards today...thx 2 The Routts and The Jones....appreciate it all..Hope u got mine...they r 2 cute!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Please everyone accept my apologies, I have had an awful 6 months and things seem to be getting worse. I love all your cards and I will send everyone a be-lated Halloween card, I just had too much real life stuff to deal with to get them out on time. However getting yours brightens up my day even if only for a few minutes. 
Many thanks to all of you TD.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

TD,,, don't worry, just take care of you,,,, just keep in touch with your friends on here, we can help carry your burdens! 

I got alot of cards ,,,, loved them alll
one from mitz40z, wit ha great witch on it,,,,
and one from Spookimama, love the wicked girl on it! 
one from LawP,, with a great witch( I see a theme here, ) 
katshead42 sent a very cool vintage postcard,,,, 
one from static in my head along with a witch sticker, and a tag/bookmark from wicked,
one wit hadorable pumpkins on it from Halloween Princess
one from Cinders with a very creepy tree and creepy pumpkin

one from angelique NM with a large moon, bats and , of course a witch
and a very cool purple one from JenniferRene, 

thank you one and all,,,, I LOVE getting these ,,,, a


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to thank everyone for their amazing Halloween Cards they are so wonderful. I dont know if you all know this, but my mother had a double lung transplant on the 19th of this month. She has had many many complications. I finally have gotten the cards together but they will be late. I am sorry they will be late but I still hope you like them. Your cards are taped on my walls and when I am having a bad moment about my stress I look at them. Thank you so much and your cards are on their way.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rocks, i don't think we traded, but i'm sure i speak for everyone, we hope things are better for you, and send when you can
td bud, i know you have been having a rough time, belated is fine. i'm glad the cards you got brighten your day. i hope things become good for you. nice to see you in let's talk again. we were all missing you.
elh, you know we're all pulling for you. my best to you and your mom. belated cards are fine.
1. halloweencreature
2. No Whining
Silver Lady
3. beautiful nightmare
4. RR guy
5. MHooch
6. Bethene
7. julieanne
8. gothiken
9. midnightterror
10. Halloween Goblin
11. Just Whisper
12. Pumpkin Butcher
13. The Red Hallows
14. spookilicious mama
15. katshead42
16. JenniferRene
17. Hearts1003
18. cinders
19. StaticInMyHead
20. Haunted Diva
i got your card today. i just loved it. it's beautifully drawn. and the spider web inside and the printing are lovely


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Add me to the late list. 

I started out well, and knocked out a good portion of the list, but then I just bit off more than I could chew with this, SR(both), unpacking, decorating, and the party. Like Rock, I may be sending out a holiday card with the late cards. You have not been forgotten, my availability is limited to DD's naps, for the most part. Plus, I tend to need to stop everything for a bit when I get overwhelmed.

I've loved every card I've received, and will give a proper thanks to all soon. I'm working on my time management, and hope to someday call them skills.  Please accept my apologies.

Ophelia


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

to any one feeling bad about cards being late,, please don't! I love cards any time of the year,, and a Halloween one just when you are bummed the season is over??? bonus!!!! so do your best, which is all any one can do with what life throws at you,,,,, and know that we on here all love ya!!!!
I got a great card from Jen1984 yesterday,,,,,, thank you,,,, I just said to hubby I probably got most of my cards,,, and was feeling a bit blue about that, and then yours showed up to make my day!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

You know it's funny. So many of us are late on Halloween this year. I mean like the world over. Even people I have know for a little bit are late too, and they are never late. Must be something in the air. I guess it works out tho cuz Halloween is on a Monday afterall. 

Next year it will be on a Wednesday so we get to skip a week day. That's a good thing. I still feel bad about the card thing, but trying not to. I hope y'all like it. Also, some of you will get yours "untied" (don't worry you will figure it out). When you get it, just tie it. The lady at the post office said that my bows were too big. If you have short ribbon, knot it, it will still be cute.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Jen ... your card arrived today and was most welcome, even late ... didn't bother me a bit ... it was sooooo cute ... I love the witches shoe ... must have been a real labor of love ... Please know I appreciate your efforts and the personal hand written note was such a nice touch. Thank you many times over. Hope your Halloween was special!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

1. halloweencreature
2. No Whining
Silver Lady
3. beautiful nightmare
4. RR guy
5. MHooch
6. Bethene
7. julieanne
8. gothiken
9. midnightterror
10. Halloween Goblin
11. Just Whisper
12. Pumpkin Butcher
13. The Red Hallows
14. spookilicious mama
15. katshead42
16. JenniferRene
17. Hearts1003
18. cinders
19. StaticInMyHead
20. Haunted Diva
21. Simply Jenn
got the cutest card in the mail today...it is a boot. thank you very much. that must have taken some doing lacing that up and not tearing it.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I also fell behind in thanking people for the cards they sent.. Every one of them brightened my day and brought a smile to my heart..  Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

After I get back from my quilting sew day tomorrow I will post a listing of everyone who sent me a card and a picture of them all displayed in my family room. Thanks Everyone, I love them all!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the cards! I've spent the day de-Halloweening the house. I wanted to take a pic of the door where the cards were hung and displayed, but 'someone' was helping me and took them down before I had the chance. 

Thanks to MIT240z and Haunted Diva for their cards. I received them in the snowstorm while I was upset that we could not have have Halloween. They made me smile--especially Haunted Diva's adorable spider cupcake!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just want to say thanks again for all the great cards. I'm still waiting for 6 to arrive, I had gotten 15 of 21 so far. Any late ones will give me some Halloween cheer this month.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a bit of info for anyone interested. Over on our sister site, ChristmasFanClub, we are starting our card exchange sign up. But first I am taking a survey to see how everyone wants to proceed with the sign up. If you are a current member of CFC and are interested in joining the card exchange please visit this site http://christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=3151. There you will also find a link to the poll I mentioned.

I received several more cards last week but did not get a chance to come on and say thank you.
From SimplyJenn I got an adorable and very creative boot. Thanks Jenn.
Haunted Diva sent me a very cool black and white cemetery card.
Halloweeeiner sent me a cute card complete with little ghosts and spooky eyes.
Thank you all!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thank you to all who sent me the most wonderful Halloween cards this year. It was so fun to get them all in the mail.

Thank you everyone!

LilsheDevil
Frenchy
Hallorenescene
SpookyGirl1980
Nowhining and Silver Lady
HalloweenCreature
bellelostdrake
kymmm
Ophelia
lisa48317
HoflyLoster
LawP
Mit240z
beautifulnightmare
Skullie and Easy
katshead42
JustWhisper
spookilicious mama
Hearts1003
Halloweeeiner
TheRedHallows
Gothikren
estertota
KingCoop80 and SSHocusPocus
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince
Julianne
Spookyone
rosella-au
trentsketch
AndiKay
Araniella
Bethene
Hooch
Miss Mandy
Brimstonewitch
JenniferRene
Haunted Diva


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cinders, loved seeing all your cards. very nice. i still have six that asked me to exchange but so far i haven't received anything. if they are still coming hurray. if not, happy halloween to them anyway. i hope my card made them smile.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I need to go through and thank everyone. I'll do that this weekend. I have received 47 out of 66. I'll double check. Thank you to all!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i am very behind on thanking everyone. Please do not think I am ingoring you. I gotten them all and I love it. THANK YOU!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope I thanked all who sent cards, if I missed you, please forgive me,, I loved every card I got,,,, thank you all for brightening my Halloween!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I had to make sure that I put a big thank you to everybody who sent cards my way. I found last years cards packed in a Christmas box and they made me smile. Thank you everybody!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

1. halloweencreature
2. No Whining
Silver Lady
3. beautiful nightmare
4. RR guy
5. MHooch
6. Bethene
7. julieanne
8. gothiken
9. midnightterror
10. Halloween Goblin
11. Just Whisper
12. Pumpkin Butcher
13. The Red Hallows
14. spookilicious mama
15. katshead42
16. JenniferRene
17. Hearts1003
18. cinders
19. StaticInMyHead
20. Haunted Diva
21. Simply Jenn
22. Dutchess of Darkness
i got a very nice card with a wonderful handwritten verse and two nice photos of kelly a couple of days ago. thanks dutchess. the card and the pictures are very nice. the one where you are holding the crystal ball i love. i think i'm going to frame these and use them on my gypsy table. the one would even work on my wiccan table. i have a frame that has a moon, star, and a gypsy made with a pewter look. i've had it for awhile, just never had the right picture for it before.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

OK I dont want you to laugh but I still have all the cards. I keep debating to send them because I thought you might think it is crazy since it is January. I had alot going on my mother had a double lung transplant 10/19. Cancelled my party cancelled everything. I am just now getting back in the swing of things. I really like the cards and will still want to mail them. If you dont care or think it is way too late I will mail them out, I loved all of my cards


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I would totally send them. Valentines Day is right around the corner as well, You can add a heart and send it with love.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I too have been really slacking off in posting pictures and sending thank yous. But I did receive cards from everyone I exchanged with and proudly displayed them on my living room mantle.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I started a thread asking about Valentines, but no one has responded. I realize I am invisible but I thought the thread might be visible. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/113346-my-bloody-valentine-2012-a.html


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I enjoy Halloween year around.. send them cards!! lol  
By the way Erin, it's good to have you back in the land of the dead..  I'm glad things have settled down for you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you can send them. who doesn't like mail?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I had already sealed them written in them ready to go. So I might just put a heart on the back of them and mail them for a BOOLATED Halloween Pre Valentines Day. I am going to send them Saturday.... Glad for you to get them. I know I love anything in the mail, and I love anything HALLOWEEN related


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

THanks so much, you have no idea now that it is calmer I think I am going to go for broke this year


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

C'mon you guys..go sign up for the Bloody Valentine card exchange. Please???????????


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Erin, I got your card. I just love it. It really made my day. I am glad you sent them even late.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Erin,, I got your card yesterday,, love it it,,,, it is hanging on my fridge,,so much fun to get Halloween in January!!thank you!!!!!!!!!

and I second what JW says,,, need some more joining in the Valentine fun!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I got mine too Erin! Thank you SO much!! Can't beat a little ray of Halloween to warm up a cool January!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got mine too. thanks, it's a keeper


----------

